#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-01
<handaxe> test
<handaxe> test02
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> cr3: hey marc, quick one about checkbox, may I?
<cr3> ara: sure, but I'm in the datacenter so my response time might not be ideal :)
<ara> cr3: just the temporal folder where results are stored
<ara> cr3 ^
<ara> I said a quick one ;-)
<cr3> ara: yep, /var/lib/checkbox
<ara> cr3: thanks :-)
<cr3> ara: it's tricky how it's defined in order to work both in the source tree and in the installed package
<ara> cr3: ok, makes sense
<cr3> ara: it is defined by the CHECKBOX_DATA environment variable, which can be specified at runtime: CHECKBOX_DATA=/tmp sudo -E checkbox-gtk
<cr3> ara: otherwise, it is taken from the shell scripts under bin which point to "." in the source tree and replaced by /var/lib/checkbox in setup.py
<ara> cr3, thanks, I will add that information to the checkbox documentation
<cr3> ara: thanks!
<cr3> ara: you might also like to mention that CHECKBOX_SHARE is another environment variable which behaves essentially the same way
<cr3> except that DATA is for variable data such as logs and SHARE is for shared read-only data such as plugins
<ara> cr3: ok, will do :)
<nagappan> cr3, ping
<nagappan> cr3, when I try to access ubuntu-desktop-testing, I get connection timed out
<nagappan> cr3, http://pastebin.com/d76f2bf9e
<nagappan> cr3, I'm behind proxy
<nagappan> cr3, could you please help me ?
<cr3> nagappan: I'll try here
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: works fine here, let me see something else...
<nagappan> cr3, sure, guess you are not using proxy ?
<nagappan> cr3, I have the environment variable set
<nagappan> nags@nalagappan:~/work$ echo $http_proxy
<nagappan> http://proxy.vmware.com:3128
<cr3> nagappan: 3128, squid? :)
<nagappan> cr3, yes
<cr3> nagappan: you guys rock at vmware :)
<nagappan> cr3, :D
<cr3> nagappan: try setting https://proxy.vmware.com:3128, I have systems behind a proxy too so I can try at the same time
<nagappan> cr3, in VMware they use most FOSS projects, bugzilla, helpzilla, Ubuntu, mailman, squid and many more
<nagappan> cr3, our default development platform for Linux is Ubuntu :)
<nagappan> cr3, let me try
<nagappan> cr3, no luck, I set like this - export http_proxy=https://proxy.vmware.com:3128
<cr3> err, https_proxy... anyways, I tried and it doesn't work either. I'd like to see what bzr does but -v is useless and the ENVIRONMENT section doesn't provide further hints for more verbose debugging
<nagappan> cr3, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<nagappan> cr3, any other info, shall I provide ?
<cr3> nagappan: that's good so far, I can reproduce the problem so I can work on this for a bit
<nagappan> cr3, sure :)
<nagappan> cr3, ara found some issue while testing seahorse and she wants me to reproduce it
<nagappan> cr3, thought will try at work today
<cr3> nagappan: connect(4, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(443), sin_addr=inet_addr("91.189.90.218")}, 16) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<cr3> nagappan: so, it seems that bzr is still trying to connect directly... still looking
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<nagappan> cr3, thanks :)
<cr3> nagappan: I know that I've had issues with some python network libraries when dealing with https over proxies, I've had to spend quite a bit of time getting it right
<nagappan> cr3, ah ! ok :)
<cr3> strace is the debug flag for bzr :)
<cr3> nagappan: http_proxy=http://proxy.vmware.com:3128 bzr branch http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/trunk
<cr3> nagappan: there's a bug regarding python xmlrpc libs and https proxies... just what I suspected :)
<nagappan> cr3, cool, thanks, let me try and update you
<cr3> strace is my best friend, that's how sad my social life has become
<nagappan> cr3, :D
<nagappan> cr3, some message displayed like this, http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/trunk/ is redirected to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/trunk/
<nagappan> cr3, will there be any indicator of downloading files ?
<cr3> nagappan: if it doesn't work, try https_proxy in addition to http_proxy
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: worked for me
<nagappan> cr3, no luck for me :(
<nagappan> cr3, sorry
<cr3> nagappan: this was my command, might be useful for you to debug as well: http_proxy=http://192.168.2.60:3128 https_proxy=https://192.168.2.60:3128 strace -e trace=connect bzr -Dhttps branch http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/trunk
<nagappan> cr3, it worked now
<nagappan> cr3, after some long delay
<cr3> nagappan: excellent, all set?
<nagappan> cr3, https_proxy=http://proxy.vmware.com:3128 bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/trunk
<nagappan> cr3, yes, everything fine
<cr3> cool, happy testing then! :)
<nagappan> cr3, thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-02
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> cr3: ping
<cr3> ara: pong
<ara> cr3: one question, the results of checkbox is submission.xml at /var/cache/hwtest ?
<cr3> ara: in checkbox.ini: [checkbox/plugins/launchpad_report] filename = %(checkbox_data)s/submission.xml
<cr3> ara: where %(checkbox_data)s is set to the CHECKBOX_DATA environment variable set to "." in the source tree and "/var/lib/checkbox" in the package
<cr3> so, /var/lib/checkbox/submission.xml
<ara> cr3: ok, then that's it. 2nd one: in that file I see a lot of my computre information, but no test results. A text chain to find them?
<cr3> ara: by the way, I released a new ppa for checkbox yesterday: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hardware-testing/+archive
<ara> cr3: well, that's the ppa package, isn't it?
<ara> ok
<cr3> ara: look for the xml tag: <questions>
<ara> cr3: thanks :)
<cr3> ara: make sure you either run the ppa or from the current trunk
<cr3> ara: the reason tests are called questions is legacy from Launchpad
<ara> cr3: ok, and results for automated tests?
<ara> cr3: is the latest ppa only for hardy?
<davmor2> is anyone else having issues with the download script and kubuntu?
<ara> davmor2: are you trying to download jaunty?
<davmor2> Yeap
<ara> davmor2: let me try
<davmor2> ara: I think IIRC it says there is a md5sum issue and exits :(
<ara> davmor2: i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79381/
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ meh it's there though
<mvo> would it be possible if someone could do a verification for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/295080 ? should be really quick/painless
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 295080 in Ubuntu Intrepid "Some (old enough) translations in ddtp-ubuntu not visible in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<davmor2> that's why it's just kubuntu/daily....  not kubuntu/jaunty/daily.....
<davmor2> ara:^
<cr3> ara: oups, still around?
<ara> cr3: I am here, yes
<cr3> ara: the ppa should be compatible with all currently supported releases
<ara> cr3: ok, and the autoamted test results in submission.xml?
<cr3> ara: as for the results for automated tests, they go at the same place as manual tests. they are only treated differently as far as end-user interface is concerned but, underneath the hood, a test is a test
<ara> cr3: so, they should be under questions tag?
<cr3> ara: yep
<ara> cr3: thanks :)
<ara> cr3: if nothing about automated tests appear in questions, how should I debug what checkbox is actually doing?
<cr3> ara: you might like to look at the test_prompt plugin, it basically iterates over each test whether they be manual, auto or anything else in the exact same way
<cr3> ara: which automated tests were you expecting to be run?
<ara> cr3: well, I have create an auto.txt suite to play around
<cr3> ara: I have found --log-level=debug to be very useful and, if it's missing information, please feel free to add more logging
<cr3> ara: if you need help with the debug output, please feel free to pastebin it and I could have a look at the same time
<ara> cr3: thanks, I will try it out
<davmor2> and kubuntu seems to still say intrepid
<ara> sbeattie: ^
<ara> sbeattie: do you know if the download iso script is working for jaunty?
<sbeattie> hmm, I haven't updated it for jaunty, no.
<ara> davmor2: there you have the answer ^; sbeattie: thanks :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I've pushed a fix to support jaunty plus a bunch of other stuff to the mast ubuntu-qa-tools branch at lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/
<ara> sbeattie: working now for me on jaunty, thanks :)
<sbeattie> kewl, you're welcome. :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-03
<ara> morning all!
 * ara -> takes a break
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> cr3: morning :)
<cr3> ara: morning! how's that auto.txt coming along?
<ara> well, still struggling a bit :)
<ara> cr3: ^
<ara> I have filled a couple of bugs with the new packaging, btw
<cr3> ara: ok, lets get this show on the road before the meeting then
<ara> bug 304689
<ara> launchpad bug 304689
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 304689 in checkbox "Error when running checkbox-gtk from PPA checkbox - 0.1-0ubuntu14 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304689
<ara> and launchpad bug 304736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 304736 in checkbox "CHECKBOX_DATA mapping is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304736
<cr3> ara: thanks for the bugs, I'll have a look right away
<ara> cr3: cool, thanks
<ara> cr3: what would be the minimum script (bash script, i.e.) that auto plugin would consider as a "pass"?
<ara> cr3: do I explain myself properly?
<cr3> ara: command: true
<ara> cr3: ok, so, it is not 0,1 anymore?
<cr3> what makes you say that? the true command has a return value of 0 which is a pass
<cr3> ara: and, by the way, it's 0 for pass and non-0 for fail, not 1 strictly speaking
<cr3> just general unix standard
<cr3> ara: regarding the first bug, can you try reinstalling using the package maintainers configuration files?
<cr3> ara: regarding the second bug, can you try CHECKBOX_DATA=/tmp sudo -E ./bin/checkbox-gtk
<cr3> (note the -E option to sudo)
<ara> cr3: that's what I tried
<cr3> that's what you tried for which bug, the first or the second?
<ara> cr3: second
<ara> cr3: with the -E option
<cr3> ara: could you either pastebin or send me /etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini
<ara> cr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79880/
<cr3> ara: aha! you're absolutely right regarding the second bug, I'll fix in trunk
<ara> cr3: great, thanks
<sbeattie> what's the url for the checkbox ppa?
<cr3> sbeattie: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hardware-testing/+archive
<sbeattie> cr3: thanks
<cr3> ara: fix committed for the second bug, now the first one is probably a more general upgrade issue :(
<ara> cr3: ok, I instaled ubuntu14 on top of ubuntu13
<cr3> ara: I believe I also have issues when migrating from hwtest to checkbox (renaming), which is why I haven't pushed for checkbox in intrepid and haven't done yet in jaunty
<cr3> for example, /etc/hwtest.d/hwtest* need to be renamed accordingly
<ara> cr3: ok
<ara> cr3: another question. i have the simplest script named test and just doing "true", placed in scripts folder
<ara> cr3: and I get a fail
<cr3> ara: very interesting, could you pastebin the debug output: --log-level=debug. you know, I really wish we had a pastebin where we could upload files instead of pasting :(
<ara> cr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79891/
<cr3> ara: that's weird, you're getting a permission denied error when reading: '/var/log/installer/casper.log'
<cr3> ara: 1. are you running with sudo? 2. what's the permission of that file if it exists?
<cr3> that shouldn't be the reason why your test is not running though
<ara> cr3: 1. no, i am running it with  ./bin/checkbox-cli --config="checkbox/plugins/blacklist=permission_prompt"  --log-level=debug
<ara> cr3: let me check permissions of that particular one
<cr3> ara: cool, I should change the plugin to attempt to read the file only if it has permissions
<cr3> (by the way, you rock for blacklisting premission_prompt like that :)
<cr3> ara: ok, so the disk_info plugin has been fixed in trunk so that it can run as non-root. now, lets determine why your test is failing
<cr3> ara: I tried creating a quick test and it worked fine: plugin: auto, name: foo, description: Foo test, command: true
<cr3> ara: in the logs, I see: 2008-12-03 12:50:52,151 INFO     Running command: true
<ara> cr3: Running automatic tests... 2008-12-03 17:50:48,984 INFO     Running command: test
<ara> can you change your command: true to command: foo and let foo be the script that just runs true?
<ara> cr3: and place foo in the scripts folder?
<cr3> ara: sure, testing...
<cr3> ara: brb
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-04
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> Morning all :)
<davmor2> Just wanted to wish everyone good luck and planning at uds I'll listen in where possible and try and add constructive stuff :)
<ara> morning davmor2! pity you won't be there!
<davmor2> Maybe the next one :)
<cgregan> Hello bdmurray!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-30
<ara> morning all!
 * ara goes to grab a coffee
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<ara> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> ara: good weekend?
<ara> czajkowski, yes, I met an old friend I hadn't seen in a while
<ara> czajkowski, yours?
<czajkowski> ara: nice, watched rugby on Saturday and then finally got around to going through all the gobby docs and writing out my to do list.
<ara> czajkowski, nice :)
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> Morning all
<moustafa> fader_, cr3: Baguette!
<davmor3> hello everybody
<moustafa> hello davmor3
<fagan> davmor3: hello
<davmor3> back is finally on the mend
<cr3> moustafa: tour eiffel
<cr3> davmor3: welcome "back"! :)
<fader_> moustafa, davmor3: hey dudes
 * fagan feels like chopped liver 
<fagan> hey fader_ :)
<moustafa> Since I can't find any decent "back" puns, I'll divert attention with this: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1919599
<fader_> fagan: Howdy!
<fader_> :)
 * fader_ spreads some fagan on a cracker.
<fagan> haha
<fagan> oh can someone help me traige a bug
<fagan> its with gwibber
<fagan> I dont know if its specific to my computer's config or a bug with gwibber
<ara> hey jsalisbury
<jsalisbury> ara:  Good morning, or afternoon ;-)
<ara> jsalisbury, :)
<fader_> fagan: I'm not much of a gwibber power-user or anything but I might be able to help; what are you seeing?
<fagan> fader_: Could you set up a facebook account on gwibber and then close it then open gwibber again via the messaging menu does it ask you to add verify the facebook account again?
<fader_> fagan: FYI, I wasn't able to reproduce the facebook/gwibber behavior you described
<fagan> Hmmmm must be a config problem
<fagan> ill try to delete the cache of it and see if that helps
<fader_> I seem to recall having seen something similar to it a couple of weeks back but I can't reproduce it now.
<soren> cr3: So, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-automated-testing has my name on it, but you suggested you guys were going to do some of it?
<cr3> soren: after looking it, I seem comfortable with everything except: Multi-system environements: documentation.
<cr3> soren: I think I should be the assignee though
<soren> cr3: Are we talking about the same thing?
<cr3> marjo: ^^^ shouldn't I be the assignee for the above spec?
<soren> cr3: There's a list of work items at the bottom.
<soren> cr3: Of that page. Not of the spec on the wiki.
<cr3> soren: I was looking at the wiki page
<marjo> cr3: i don't think you should be the assignee on that one
<soren> cr3: If you were to grab all the stuff that matches /qa-regression-tests.*checkbox/, I'd be a happy camper.
<soren> cr3: ..and I'd be happy to help out.
<marjo> it's really for someone like the "Server QA Engineer"
<cr3> soren: sounds good to me, if you remind me to do them at some point
<soren> cr3: Like now?
<marjo> soren: yes, that makes more sense; we need one assignee but the work might be done by others
<cr3> marjo: should I volunteer to do that kind of work or should I sit back and relax until we find a server qa engineer?
<soren> cr3: Tell you what... If you can do one or two of them this week, I can look at what you did and we can just tag team on the rest of them?
<cr3> soren: that list of TODO doesn't cover the ServerWhole tests mentionned on the wiki page
<marjo> cr3: you're welcome to volunteer and i can reassign it later
<soren> cr3: I'm going to be doing a /lot/ of qa work this cycle. I'd be happy to work together with you on this and make it a joint effort.
<soren> cr3: Right you are. I wasn't sure how to make the ServerWhole stuff fit into this.
<marjo> soren: thx for the offer; that makes a lot of sense; we appreciate it
<cr3> soren: I'm probably the last person to ask about task management
<soren> hey, stuff like this makes me sleep better at night. It'd be my pleasure :)
<soren> cr3: Heheh :)
<cr3> marjo: question from soren: the wiki page for the above blueprint mentions integrating the ServerWhole testcases wiki page, so how to we express that as TODO list?
<marjo> cr3: just state it like you just said and put an owner to it using the "workitem: TODO" syntax
<marjo> i would treat that as a deliverable within the larger blueprint project
<soren> IIUIC, ServerWhole is a reference to the whole set of ISO test cases, right? The ones that are currently all manual?
<cr3> soren: yes, the ones that mathiaz usually runs himself at the cost of his sanity
<marjo> only other way to do it is to create a separate blueprint (too much overhead, i think)
<soren> cr3: Ok, gotcha. Yeah, that would be interesting to automate as much as possible. Even more than Mathiaz already does. kvm has some interesting tidbits for that.
<moustafa> cr3, fader_: I'm off for the night, later!"
<fader_> moustafa: ciao!
<soren> cr3: Can you ping me when you've integrated the first couple of things from q-r-t into checkbox? That would give me a really good starting point for learning the process.
<cr3> soren: I'll try to find some time for this tomorrow, does that sound reasonable?
<soren> cr3: Sounds perfect.
<sbeattie> soren|cr3: from what I recall, it'd be fairly trivial to incorporate the elements of mathiaz' tests into qa-r-t
<cr3> sbeattie: qrt is almost 500 megs to branch, I'd rather leave actual regression tests in that suite. we can talk about it tomorrow, I'm outa here
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-01
<ara> morning all!
<fagan> moening
<fagan> morning not moening lol
<sbeattie> moaning?
<fagan> :)
<ara> morning fagan
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> davmor2, how is your back? feeling any better?
<davmor2> ara: Yeah thanks finally feeling human again
<ara> davmor2, nice to hear :)
<cr3> fader_: morning dude
<fader_> cr3: Morning.  You're in early today!
<cr3> fader_: yeah, got bored of sleeping
<fader_> cr3: I've never had that happen to me.
<cr3> soren: hey dude, I'll start working on that qa-regression-testing integration. I should have an update for you shortly
<cr3> soren: I already started during some sessions at uds, so the integration should almost be done
<soren> cr3: Coolness.
<soren> cr3: How do you run these things?
<soren> cr3: You do a fresh install onto some spare hardware, branch the stuff and run some magic command?
<soren> or something more clever than that?
<cr3> soren: if you mean all those things are automated, yes
<soren> cr3: I probably do, yes :)
<fagan> anything anyone want me to test in particular?
<fagan> (checkbox scripts too)
<fagan> ara: anything I should be testing in lucid at the moment?
<cr3> soren and fagan: I'm almost done with integrating the qa-regression-testing suite, the challenge will then be to make sure each desired test runs as expected. perhaps you guys can work together once I push my branch
<cr3> so many scripts require sudo privileges and yet should not be run as root, that this will present a problem
<cr3> crap, some scripts require running as root and others not
<cr3> soren: we'll have to extend the scripts under the qa-regression-testing suite to formalize how the scripts should be run
<ara> fagan, are you subscribe to lucid uploads mailing list?
<fader_> Chuck Norris^W^Wcheckbox is so hard-core it runs with UID -(sizeof(int))
<soren> cr3: They want to run as a user who can sudo? Why can't they just run as root?
 * fader_ needs more coffee -- that should have been INT_MIN, not sizeof().
<cr3> soren: not sure the exact reason, but I've been told by leann and confirmed by sbeattie that some tests must be initiated as a normal user
<cr3> soren: so, I've pushed an initial integration to lp:~cr3/checkbox/qrt, look at suites/qa_regression.txt and scripts/qa_regression_suite
<cr3> soren: you will mostly be interested in the latter, try running it and it will output test descriptions on how checkobx should run each test
<cr3> soren: if you are tight on bandwidth, you should know that it'll branch the qa-regression-testing suite to /tmp/checkbox.qa.regression
<cr3> soren: if you already have it branched, you can either create a symlink or pass the -d or --directory option pointing to your copy of the branch
<cr3> soren: the next step is making sure that checkbox will invoke the scripts properly, as root or not as root, with proper dependencies or not, etc.
<cr3> soren: to do so, we should need to look at the output generated by scripts/qa_regression_suite [OPTION] [SCRIPTS] and make sure we can run it ourselves using the command value in the output
<cr3> for example, if I run: ./scripts/qa_regression_suite test-apache2.py
<cr3> I get the command: cd /tmp/checkbox.qa.regression/scripts; SUDO_PASSWORD=insecure python test-apache2.py
<fagan> ara: hell no my mailbox is hammered enough as it is :)
<cr3> if this works, then we can assume that test-apache2.py is integrated. then repeat for each test
<cr3> note that SUDO_PASSWORD doesn't work, we need to discuss a better solution for this sudo problem
<cr3> soren: make sense so far?
<fagan> cr3: im back what do you need
<ara> fagan, well, going to the archives (no need to subscribe) you can see what new things have landed in Lucid, and it is a good way of knowing what to test
<cr3> fagan: I'm preparing a ppa for you, one moment :)
<fagan> ara: good idea
 * fagan noticed that the software center got some synaptic like funtions last night. 
<mvo> it did, feedback welcome
<soren> cr3: I think so.
<fagan> mvo: its a little slow to search
<fagan> It works though
<mvo> fagan: yeah, I noticed that too, especially for short search terms
<fagan> mvo: maybe parse down the list on first letter then the rest of the letters typed will be a lot quicker
<ara> fagan, that list contain the changelogs, so it is a very easy way to spot new features and bugs fixed
<fagan> So if I typed "c" it would cut out everything but things beginning with c. Its how I did the search in a college project it made searching a lot faster
<fagan> ara: got it
 * fagan bookmarks the archives for the lucid uploads 
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy dude
<davmor2> fader_: no demotion just on my real machine for a change :)
<fader_> davmor2: Hehe, out of bed and hobbling around then?
<davmor2> something like that ar
<soren> cr3: Couldn't we just configure this user to have NOPASSWD sudo access?
<soren> cr3: These are expected to be throw-away installs anyways, aren't they?
<cr3> soren: sounds like a plan, I can take care of putting that logic in the right place
<soren> cr3: neat.
<cr3> soren: so, that solves scripts requiring to initially run as the normal user and then calling sudo
<soren> cr3: The initial checkout scripts/qa_regression_suite does was how big? 500 MB?
<cr3> soren: I noticed some scripts initially need to be run as root, so we need to find a way to formalize that information so that it can be determined programmatically
<cr3> soren: yes
<cr3> fagan: my ppa is building: https://edge.launchpad.net/~cr3/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fagan> cr3: cool
 * fagan grabs the ppa info 
 * fagan prays to the gods for a one click ppa install in the future
<mvo> fagan: thanks, I check out what can be done to make it faster
<mvo> fagan: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:the-name"
<cr3> fagan: note that the ppa is still building checkbox, make sure you get 0.9-ppa1
<fagan> mvo: cool ill keep on testing away and see if I can break it
<fagan> oh I didnt know that awesome mvo thanks
<mvo> cheers :)
<moustafa> Bonjour cr3, fader_, je voudrais un croissant
<cr3> fader_: that is true, he would like a croissant
 * fagan even understood that
<moustafa> fader_: I'm very popular
<soren> cr3: Ok, let's pretend that I've forgotten everything about checkbox. Hypothetically, of course.
<cr3> fader_: by the way, if you run the QA regression suite in checkbox, note that it might be destructive. do you have a virtual machine or a machine on which you can reinstall everything?
<soren> cr3: ...and let's pretend I want to just run all of those qrt test things. What's the command to run?
<soren> cr3: I can usually work my way down the layers from something like that, I just need a starting point.
<fader_> moustafa: Splish-splash!
<cr3> soren: first, integration phase: we make sure that scripts/qa_regression_suite outputs commands that can work when running them from the command line
<moustafa> fader_ Je ne comprends pas!
<soren> cr3: Ok.
<soren> cr3: Makes sense.
<fader_> cr3: I can set up a VM if necessary... do you need me to test some tests?
<soren> cr3: What I need to understand is how do I know that this step is succesful.
<cr3> soren: the script in question can run all tests if not given any arguments, but I think we'll want to cherry pick those we want by passing them as arguments
<fagan> Oh ive been meaning to ask are there any plans to make hwdb.ubuntu.com any better?
<cr3> soren: second, suite definition: once we know what tests we want to run, we define how to call scripts/qa_regression_suite in suites/qa_regression.txt
<cr3> soren: the suite should already be defined for running a couple scripts, so we can simply add to that list
<cr3> soren: third, running the suite: if running from the branch, simply run ./bin/checkbox-gtk or ./bin/checkbox-cli and only select the suite of interest from the second prompted step
<cr3> soren: fourth, profit!
<cr3> the cool part is that most of the integration consists of making sure scripts work on the command line and output sane information, scripts/qa_regression_suite in this case and how to call each individual script within the qa-regression-testing suite in our particular case of interest
<cr3> fagan: man, hwdb is so deprecated, I think we should make plans to get rid of it
<fagan> I would like if we could have some way to make the test results available so people can know what works and what doesnt
<soren> cr3: Err...
<soren> cr3: I run ./bin/checkbox-cli
<soren> cr3: ...
<soren> cr3: and I get..
<soren> A list of suites.. h is the qrt thing. Pressing h changes nothing. What gives?
<cr3> soren: interesting, it's the only one that doesn't work, probably because it's external (meaning the actual suite resides on an external source such as launchpad), but that shouldn't affect being able to select or deselect it. I'll have a look
<fagan> ok cr3 I have the ppa update for checkbox
<cr3> fagan: do you have a throw away system on which you can run that particular version of checkbox?
<fagan> Oh no but I can recover this one fine if needs be
<fagan> cr3: are there any ones that break things?
 * fagan is starting to feel like the nutty professor
<soren> cr3: You do see the same behaviour, right?
<cr3> soren: yep
<cr3> fagan: nope, the others don't break anything, just QA regression tests. however, those are the ones of particular interest right now :)
<davmor2> fagan: come on you're not as funny as eddie murphy ;)
<cr3> soren: the graphical interface should work just fine though
<fagan> oh cr3 could you look at this bug report its https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/487143
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487143 in checkbox "More specific hardware questions shouldnt be asked" [Undecided,New]
<fagan> davmor2: I am so :D
<cr3> fagan: I'd be happy to make those questions more human friendly, might you have suggestions?
<fagan> just do the tests I suggested in the backround
<fagan> They arent really yes or no questions anyone can answer off the top of their head
<cr3> fagan: agreed, but how would you propose to improve that situation and make it easier to answer by anyone?
<fagan> hmmm thats the question
<fagan> I dont think there is an easier way to ask how fast you hard drive writes
 * fagan is of the opinion if his mother cant answer it then most other people cant answer it
<davmor2> fagan: I think the big issue here is the amount of info provided rather than the question being right or wrong, the big problem is though that manufactures don't name there stuff in a similar fashion so you can't pull out key info from that provided.
<fagan> davmor2: true but the users might not know the answer that the problem
<fagan> the xrander cycle is fun :)
<davmor2> fagan: there is always the option to skip if they are unsure
<fagan> true but still in most cases I think checkbox should do it in the backround
<davmor2> fagan: but checkbox can't magically tell what level of knowledge you have about your machine.  Hence the skip button ;)
<fagan> davmor2: it would be great if it could :D
<fader_> fagan: Out of curiosity, the checkbox window doesn't get 'lost' or moved around too badly at the end of the xrandr-cycle test, does it?
<fagan> fader_: no the resolution gos funny but the window returns to the original position
<fader_> fagan: "the resolution goes funny" -- that's only during the test though, right?  It returns to the proper resolution at the end?
<fagan> yep
<moustafa> fader_: I'd like to add that the xrandr test is troublesome on NVIDIA cards with the proprietary drivers.  I tried it on my home machine, and got stuck at the lowest available resolution.
<fader_> moustafa: If that's something you can replicate every time I'd be very interested in troubleshooting that
<moustafa> I'll try it again tonight, then ;)
<fader_> It *shouldn't* happen :)  I grab the current resolution before changing anything and then set it back to that resolution at the end explicitly, so I'd be curious as to what is going on if it stays at a low resolution.
<cr3> soren: checkbox-cli fixed and push to my qrt branch
<cr3> soren: now working on NOPASSWD thing
<soren> cr3: Awesomeness.
<soren> cr3: I'm about to call it a day. I'll play more with this tomorrow morning.
<soren> Bah, who am I kidding? I'll be back in  3-4 hours.
<cr3> soren: I just pushed more changes
<cr3> soren: the qa_regression_suite script now writes to the sudoers file properly
<cr3> soren: there's one remaining problem though: in order for the script itself to run as root, it must be run by the dbus backend. unfortunately, the dbus backend doesn't know who called it, which I need to know in order to configure the sudoers file properly
<cr3> so, that's what I'm working on now
<davmor2> by the way fagan bug 487143 you should write an individual bug for each one not cluster them together like that.   1 might be fixable with a rewrite where as others might need recoding etc.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487143 in checkbox "More specific hardware questions shouldnt be asked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487143
<fagan> davmor2: oh ok
<cr3> sbeattie: when you come back, are you sure qa-regression-testing scripts depend on python-unit? they work just fine with just python2.(5|6) which comes with the unittest module
<sbeattie> cr3: doh, that seems correct.
<cr3> sbeattie: what seems correct? depending on python-unit?
 * cr3 wonders since when unittest came with python
<sbeattie> cr3: it seems correct that the dependency on python-unit is not needed at least for python 2.5 and 2.6.
<sbeattie> that's probably not be true for dapper, though; it has python-2.4
<sbeattie> s/probably/possibly/
<cr3> sbeattie: if you could confirm that dependency and update the qa-regression-testing trunk accordingly, that'd be awesome
<sbeattie> cr3: will do.
<cr3> sbeattie: also, have you figured a way to formalize how to describe dependency on packages depending on ubuntu release? it seems that the QRT-Alternates requires human intervention and prior knowledge in order to be enforced
<moustafa> cr3, fader_: I'm off for the night, see you tomorrow!
<fader_> moustafa: g'night!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-02
<ara> good morning all
<fagan> morning
<davmor2> Morning All
 * ara -> lunch
<moustafa> fader_, cr3, davmor2 : Pamplemousse!
<fader_> moustafa: soup du jour!
<fader_> moustafa: Your installer bug turned out to be a real legit bug... good work :)
<moustafa> fader_ Awesome!
<ara> fader_, moustafa: which bug?
<fader_> ara: bug 491027
<moustafa> 49102
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491027 in python-apt "Lucid installer hangs at the 85%-95% mark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491027
<fader_> ara: moustafa broke the installer :P
<ara> moustafa, :D
<moustafa> fader_, ara: I didn't break it!  I just found a way not to make it work :P
<fagan> moustafa: does it only break in virtualbox? Have you tried it in kvm?
<moustafa> fagan: I haven't tried kvm, actually.
<fader_> fagan: It was breaking on real hardware as well
<moustafa> fagan: In fact, it broke earlier on the real hardware than in the virtual environment
<fagan> Thats bad
<davmor2> morning fader_ moustafa cr3 et al
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<fagan> "et al"? hmmm ;)
<davmor2> fagan: just covering myself
<moustafa> Morning davmor2
<fagan> moustafa: if you need help testing im (nearly) always around
<moustafa> fagan: Duly noted.  :)
 * fagan announced myself to the list and to ara and marjo at the UDS
<marjo> fagan: thx for offering your help!
<fagan> I really dont mind being a test dummy
 * fagan feels like this http://short.ie/hr58cx is the testing team :D
<davmor2> fader_: alternate is no good either didn't build today :(
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, it hasn't built for a while :/
<davmor2> fader_: yeah but only back on track today dude
<fader_> Huh?
<fader_> Je ne comprends pas.
<davmor2> fader_: I'm only back on form today, so back to peeing off the release team with my whining
<fader_> Ahh, gotcha :)
<fagan> fader_: parlez en l'englais si vous plait :p
<fader_> fagan: Baguette!
<fagan> fader_: thats a roll in English
<fader_> fagan: :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hrUGFhsXo for context
<fader_> (such as it is)
<fader_> I find it quite helpful in communicating with the Canadian contingent
 * fagan notes
<davmor2> fader_: you watch some crap
<fader_> "Dear kettle, you are black.  Love, pot."
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> yeah but at least mine has an excuse in that it's way older than you ;)
 * fagan is more than likely the youngest here
 * davmor2 I just feel like the oldest but have a sneaky suspicion that there may be others older than me
 * davmor2 is trying to get into the christmas mood by listening to things like fairytale in newyork
 * fagan because he is irish has heard that song wayyyy too much 
<davmor2> fagan: I'm English so ditto
<davmor2> now moved onto I believe in Father Christmas
 * fader_ feels fortunate to have no idea what that song is.
<davmor2> fader_: Liar
<fagan> fader_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrAwK9juhhY
<fader_> Hey, I'm in the US, don't listen to the radio, and don't watch TV. :P
<davmor2> fader_: no I know you lie that's all you do ;)
<fader_> Wow, that dude needs some vocal lessons and dental work, stat
<fagan> oh yeah he is cheap he is a millionare because of that song and he wont fix his teeth
<davmor2> fader_: that's as good as it gets dude
<fader_> Sheesh
<fagan> fader_: my dad assures me that he is a great song writer though
<fagan> hello ogasawara
<fader_> fagan: I've heard the same of Bruce Springsteen and Bob Dylan, but I think the drugs that make you think these things are true aren't made anymore :(
<davmor2> fader_: if you want to have a laugh look up the christmas number one in the uk for 1979
<fagan> davmor2: hah
<fader_> Sorry, davmor2... couldn't make that out.  Your font is too small.
 * fagan didnt know you could set your font on IRC
<davmor2> fader_: same font as I used before
<fader_> davmor2: Strange, I can read that one.  It's just when you try to get me to look for things that would be painful to me that I can't make it out.  Funny, that.
<fagan> davmor2: another brick in the wall pink floyd?
<davmor2> fagan: indeed
<davmor2> fader_: http://www.everyhit.com/christmasnumber1.html
<fagan> id much prefer the 1985 on
<fagan> *one
<fader_> Okay, now that I approve of
<fagan> the last 4 years it has been a reality show contestant
<davmor2> fagan: you need lockin' in a small cupboard till your tastes change
<fagan> davmor2: 1993 :D
 * fagan was 5 
<davmor2> and the key throwing away
<davmor2> fader_: do you like 1975 and 1991
<fader_> Heh, sure :)
<fader_> Okay, so I'm clear this time: is the QA meeting in 1 hour?
<fader_> My calendar and the fridge calendar still disagree :(
<davmor2> fader_: no 56 minutes
<fader_> Heh
 * fagan will go to the meeting but may be slightly late
<fagan> Ive been meaning to go to the meetings but I keep forgetting :(
<davmor2> Oh I'd forgotten about 86 and 87's number 1
<davmor2> fader_: what do you use for calendaring for the meeting times?
<fader_> davmor2: Google calendar, which totally loses its marbles whenever DST happens
<davmor2> fader_: that explains it then I'm using evo's calendar and it's right
<nags> hi ara
<ara> hey nags
<nags> ara: when the meeting starts ?
<ara> nags, in 5 minutes
<nags> ara: ok
<fagan> ara: is it not starting at 6 UTC?
<fagan> 6 I mean
<fagan> 5
<fagan> lol
<ara> fagan, nags is talking about the testing automation meeting
<fagan> oh
<ara> fagan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Meetings
 * fagan will listen in to that too
<czajkowski> fagan: when do you do college work ?
<fagan> czajkowski: im doing a project atm
<fagan> loads of time to do college work I only have 4 classes
<fagan> half the hours of last year
<czajkowski> ara: great article on you in the FCM
<ara> czajkowski, thanks :)
<czajkowski> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Interviews  nterview with QA Team Member  Ara Pulido : Full Circle Magazine, Issue 31, pages 28-29  for those in here who've not seen it
<ara> jcollado, nags, jtatum, cgregan, cr3, automation meeting?
<nags> ara: ya, me ready
 * cgregan waves
<ara> ok, let's give the others 3 more minutes to arrive
<ara> OK, let's start now
<ara> Agenda:
<ara>     * Proposing jtatum as member of the launchpad team mago-contributors (ara)
<ara>     * Release of mago 0.2 for Lucid
<ara>     * Release of mago 1.0 supporting LDTPv2
<ara> [TOPIC] * Proposing jtatum as member of the launchpad team mago-contributors
<ara> OK, it is a pity that jtatum does not seem around
<ara> The thing is that he has been doing great contributions to mago, but he is not part of the mago-contributors team
<ara> so he cannot merge into trunk, or review some other people code
<ara> I think that the quality of his work is very good and he should be part of the mago core dev team
<nags> ara: that was surprising to me :) he has done some good chunk of code
<ara> what do you guys think?
 * fagan always believes the more the merrier
<nags> ara: I agree jtatum should be part of mago-contributors team
<ara> fagan, I like that :)
<fagan> ara: isnt mago under the canonical contributor agreement?
<ara> fagan, it is, but jtatum already signed it
<fagan> good then
<ara> jcollado: any thoughts?
<jcollado1> ara: I don't see any reason to be against that.
<ara> OK, then. I will add him after the meeting
<ara> congrats jtatum!
<ara> [TOPIC]  * Release of mago 0.2 for Lucid
<ara>      * Release of mago 1.0 supporting LDTPv2
<ara> This topic is about how are we going to handle mago+ldtp during the Lucid cycle
<nags> ara: cool
<ara> Feature freeze is due to Feb 18th
<ara> so, new features and new packages need to be in before that date
<nags> ara: okay
<fagan> ara: if you upload it to lucid asap ill help test it
<nags> ara: I have still some pending fixes to be done in this list http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/ldtp-dev/2009-October/000912.html
<ara> so, what do you guys think? should we keep LDTPv1 for Lucid?
<jcollado1> nags: Is LDTPv2 stable enough?
<nags> ara: Have extensively tested LDTPv2 in Ubuntu 9.04, with 1500 testcases in VMware
<nags> jcollado1: yes, we run weekly regression
<jcollado1> nags: Great.
<nags> jcollado1: on Ubuntu 9.04 using LDTPv2
<jcollado1> Then, I think mago should use LDTPv2 in next release
<ara> maybe we can keep both LDTP1 and LDTP2 in Lucid, having Mago choose between the two with a user parameter
<jcollado1> ara: Since there are slight changes in the interface, I'm not sure that's a good solution
<fagan> but be aware in any case that we will have to support it for a longer time
<ara> fagan, good point
<nags> ara, jcollado1: I would like to know, if any important API that are currently missing, should be fixed immediately, I will start working on them
<ara> jcollado1, my only concern is that, if ldtpv2 lands late in the cycle, we are not going to be able to fix mago to start working again
<nags> ara: I would like to check with you, how the new logFailures should work, the API name will be changed to logfailures :)
<jcollado1> ara: My understanding is that LDTPv2 is ready to be integrated now. What do you mean by "lands late in the cycle"?
<ara> nags, sure, any time. Feel free to schedule a call, or by email on the list
<ara> jcollado1, LDTPv2 is not released yet
<ara> jcollado1, once it is released, we need to package it, then get some motu to sponsor it and upload it
<nags> ara: sure, will take that offline then :)
<jcollado1> nags: When LDTPv2 will be released?
<jcollado1> ara: I'm not familiar with that process. How long does it take?
<nags> jcollado1: If we have all the API required for Mago are implemented, I think, we are ready to go :)
<ara> jcollado1, well, I have friends ;-) so, it won't take too long, hopefully. But we need to package it, that can take a bit longer, depending on our workloads
<jcollado1> ara: I don't think packaging is an issue since LDTPv2 code is 100% python.
<jcollado1> nags: Correct me if I'm wrong
<nags> jcollado1: yes, you are correct :)
<ara> nags, jcollado1: so it is the release what's missing :-)
<ara> nags, jcollado1: I would prefer this workflow
<nags> ara: I would like to confirm, we are not missing any Mago API's ?
<ara> nags, jcollado1: we release ldtp2 in lucid as ldtp2 package, keeping ldtp1 for a while (during the development process)
<ara> nags, I am not sure, that's the problem
<nags> ara: the first thing, I could think of is, logFailures incase of any failures
<nags> ara: and the logging API
<nags> ara: which are not implemented
<ara> nags, jcollado1: then, start migrating mago. Once we know for sure that ldtp2 is stable, then we change the packaging of ldtp2 to Replace ldtp
<fagan> so take the safe route for lucid with ldtp1 and change it in lucid+1?
<ara> fagan, no, I meant land ldtp2 early in the cycle, so we can test, and later, before FF, deprecate ldtp1
<fagan> ara: oh cool
<nags> ara: I agree
<jcollado1> There's already a python-ldtp package and a mago-ldtp2 branch under mago-contributors, I think the biggest issue is to schedule time to work on them
<ara> jcollado1, python-ldtp is ldtp1, but the python bits
<jcollado1> ara: No, the python-ldtp in the mago PPA is LDTPv2
<jcollado1> ara: Really, I packaged it
<jcollado1> ara: I've to update it, though
<ara> jcollado1, ok, I though you meant in Ubuntu archive
<ara> jcollado1, but do you agree with not deprecating ldtp1 in the beginning
<ara> jcollado1, my concern is that LDTP2 is not that well tested, and we are not the only Ubuntu users using LDTP ;-)
<jcollado1> ara: I see the point. Then that depends on nags, but it seems he's confident it should be released early.
<nags> ara: Intel Moblin team also started testing things with LDTPv2 :)
<nags> ara: jcollado1: My concern is logging API is missing, I would like to discuss on that, before implementing this :) Currently I don't have the list of points to discuss on that
<nags> ara: I will prepare the list and get back to you guys
<ara> jcollado1, can you then update LDTPv2 PPA?
<ara> jcollado1, so we can start working on mago
<jcollado1> ara: Sure. I'll do that.
<ara> jcollado1, thanks
<nags> jcollado1: thanks :)
<ara> jcollado1, I will send an email to the LDTP list asking ubuntu users opinion about deprecating ldtp1 or not
<jcollado1> ara: Ok.
<ara> jcollado1, but, what is your main concern of cohabiting both ldtp1 and ldtp2 in Lucid during the development of Lucid?
<jcollado1> ara: My only concern is just the extra maintenance that would require
<jcollado1> ara: I think we'll finally move to v2 so my opinion is that the sooner the better
<jcollado1> ara: (provided that LDTP users agree)
<ara> jcollado1, OK, if everything goes wrong, we can revert to LDTP1, anyway
<jcollado1> ara: Fine. Let's work on v2 then.
<nags> ara: jcollado1: cool, thanks :)
<ara> OK. Thanks everybody
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'll utilise the mailing list for the upgrade chit chat :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: appreciated! :-)
<davmor2> anyway lugmeeting tonight so I'm off now
<davmor2> bye all
<sbeattie> davmor2: cool, thanks, have fun.
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ : Good evening, see you tomorrow!
<fader_> moustafa: Hasta lasagna!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-03
<fagan> fader|away: ping?
 * fagan unloads a hopeful ping to ask a quick question
<robhall76> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and a Sierra aircard 598, i got usb_modeswitch to work with 0x0025 instead of 0x0023
<ara> good morning :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<fagan> morning
<nperry> Hey :)
 * ara -> lunch
<fagan> fader_: at the end of the meeting last night you said a1 is landing next week what did you mean?
<fader_> fagan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<fader_> Lucid Alpha 1 is a week from today
<fagan> Oh
<fagan> lol I thought you meant the music store (a=amazon at least in my brain)
<fagan> :)
<fader_> Ahhh... heh, sorry.  I should have been more explicit :)
 * fagan got very excited
<czajkowski> fader_: hard to beleive a1 is here already
<fader_> czajkowski: I know... time flies when you're having fun!
<cr3> what, isn't a1 scheduled for next week?
<czajkowski> cr3: yes next week, here all ready, it;'s an expression, no need to have a heart attack just yet ;)
<davmor2> fader_: no I got you dude ;)
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3 etc from the other side
<cr3> czajkowski: ok, I'll wait until next week for my heart attack then :)
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: daily live is still locking up at install lang packs but it might be a slightly different problem to the other lockup
<fader_> davmor2: Well, fix it then :P
<davmor2> alternate has an issue with grub asking for info in the wrong place.   Alt should be fixed tomorrow and cjwatson is looking at the live cd today to fix that issue too
<davmor2> fader_: done my bit reported it down to the experts to fix it :P
<fader_> davmor2: What do you mean, asking for info in the wrong place?  Does it prevent the alt from installing?
<davmor2> fader_: it might for your automated builds
<davmor2> morning moustafa
<moustafa> fader_, cr3, davmor2 : Jacques Cousteau!
<davmor2> fader_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/491801
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491801 in base-installer "config dialog apears duing alt instal when it shouldn't" [High,Fix released]
<fader_> moustafa: Bonjour... comment ca va?
<moustafa> Morning, davmor2
<fader_> davmor2: ta
<moustafa> fader_ :  Je ne comprends pas?
<moustafa> :P
<moustafa> fader_ : I can confirm the NVIDIA/Checkbox bug, I'm going to submit it right now, though the needed data would have to wait
<fader_> moustafa: Cool, thanks.  Once you get all the data in there we can start figuring out wtf is going on.
<moustafa> Oooh!  New builds!
<fader_> moustafa: davmor2 was just telling us that they're broken :(
<moustafa> Oh :(
<fader_> I know.  If he didn't find bugs we wouldn't have any!
<davmor2> fader_: alternate has installed here but like I say it might not for your automatic builds
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I strongly suspect that will be the case, but it might be worth a shot anyway
<fader_> moustafa: I'll set up some installs in a few and ask you to go stab the power buttons on the laptops :)
<moustafa> fader_ davmor2 : It's best to be sure before shouting to the wolves
<moustafa> fader_ : Aye aye, mon capitaine!
<davmor2> fader_: on a plus side cjwatson says that should be fixed for tomorrow
<davmor2> moustafa: I'm in wolves so I don't have that far to shout
<moustafa> davmor2 : Is wolves somewhere near wales?
<moustafa> davmor2: Which, I would suspect, isn't something you haven't heard before
<davmor2> moustafa: http://osm.org/go/eux64xi--
<soren> marjo: I've shifted the work items in qa-lucid-automated-server-testing around to reflect the plan.
<marjo> soren: ack; thx
 * soren 'll brb
<moustafa> davmor2: There's a region called "the Scotlands"?  That almost sounds like a D&D location, where all the inhabitants wear kilts and beat you up with bagpipes
<davmor2> moustafa: I'd give you about 10 seconds if you went there and said that :)
<moustafa> davmor2:  10 seconds?  That's a decent head start :P
<davmor2> moustafa: no I mean that's how long you'll last, not how far you'd get.
<moustafa> davmor2: That bad, huh
<davmor2> moustafa: so to answer your question in terms of america/canada no not far from wales in terms of England it's miles away :)
<davmor2> moustafa: yeap pretty rough area of wolves
<moustafa> davmor2: A simple "no" would have sufficed.  ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Still, "Wolverhampton" is a pretty decently awesome name.  Sounds like a place werewolves go to relax :P
<davmor2> yeah you don't go out at night here for just that reason ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: fair enough :)
<moustafa> davmor2: My magic hands made Lucid install and run
<davmor3> lo
<davmor2> moustafa: on alternate or desktop?
<moustafa> davmor2: so far, both
<moustafa> davmor2: I completed an install in Virtualbox, and the alternate installers are booting up in the lab
<davmor2> desktop locks at 95% installing lang packs here
<moustafa> davmor2: Strange that
<davmor2> davmor3: lo
<davmor2> WOW is beaten. YAY
<fader_> Dude, there's an end to World of Warcraft?
<davmor2> http://www.destructoid.com/man-beats-world-of-warcraft-156593.phtml
<fader_> Shees
<fader_> *sheesh
<davmor2> now that is a man with too much time
<fader_> ... says the man who has tested ~6,000,000 ISOs recently :)
<davmor2> not that many only 5,999,999
<soren> slacker
<soren> :p
<soren> ...says the man who's done perhaps 80.
<soren> :)
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> soren: I'm only behind cause I put my back out for a fortnight ;)
<soren> davmor2: :)
 * soren calls it a day
<MoustafaC> cr3, fader_, marjo, and everyone I may have missed, good evening
<marjo> moustafaC: good night!
<fader_> MoustafaC: Au revoir, et baguette!
<fagan> My computer is dying
<fagan> :(
<fagan> I tested it to death
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-04
<fagan> ogasawara: did you announce the kernel bug day on planet ubuntu?
<fagan> ill do it if you want
<fagan> Ok done
<ogasawara> fagan: thanks
<fagan> ogasawara: no bother
<ara> good morning all :-)
<fagan> morning ara
<ara> hey fagan :)
 * fagan is raging that he is still in college after seeing the planet post about the QA team opening :(
<nperry> Quit college
<fagan> ha
<fagan> nperry: If only it was that easy, for a start my dad would kill me after paying 1700 this year for college
<nperry> On second thoughts see it through till end of year
<nperry> You'll then still have all your limbs
<fagan> nperry: hopefully
 * fagan wonders why this and #ubuntu-quality are so quiet at the moment 
 * ara -> lunch
<moustafa> fader_, cr3 :  Camembert!
<fader_> moustafa: Bouf!
<fagan> jambon
<fagan> fader_: ^ good?
<fader_> fagan: Heh, I had to look that one up.  Mon français est mauvais.
<fader_> All I can do is quote song lyrics :P
<fagan> Hah
<fagan> It means ham or arm
<fagan> Depending on context
 * fagan trys to get in with the IRC greetings lingo 
<fader_> fagan: It's all about the foux da fa fa :)
<fagan> :)
<fagan> Its actually a good song IMO
<fagan> Oh fader_ I saw this http://people.canonical.com/~fader/hw-testing/current why cant we have that for hwdb.ubuntu.com?
 * fagan really wants a public access hwdb from the checkbox results
<fagan> But I presume the computers on your list went through harder tests
<fader_> fagan: It's a combination of a lot of things that makes it difficult to report on the hwdb :(
<fader_> We don't have the same machines being tested on a daily basis, so it's difficult to establish a baseline
<fader_> We can run more intensive and/or destructive tests in the lab
<fader_> There's a lot of possibility for human error in more widespread testing
<fagan> Ah
<fader_> And unfortunately there's not a great way of extracting the result data in aggregate from hwdb at the moment
<fagan> Well thats always the risk with community submissions
<fader_> The good news is that we all want this data to be more useful and more visible, and cr3 has been on a holy quest to figure a lot of this out :)
<fader_> (Not that I'm promising anything on his behalf; just saying that people are thinking about it and working on it :) )
<fagan> Well good
 * fagan wants to be able to broadcast the fact his computer is working fine
<cr3> sbeattie: hey dude, got a minute to discuss qa-regression-testing in mainstream checkbox?
<sbeattie> sure
 * sbeattie is still a bit under-caffienated, so may not be entirely coherent
<cr3> sbeattie: I'd like to push the qrt integration into main, but I'm not sure how this should be presented to the community
<cr3> sbeattie: qrt has a couple major implications: 500Mb download and destructive
<sbeattie> by "pushed into main" what do you main?
<cr3> sbeattie: so that when you install lucid, you can potentially run the qrt yourself
<sbeattie> I think the security team has some objections to having it packaged in the regular archive; a daily build style ppa may make more sense.
<jdstrand> jeez no
<sbeattie> (packages in the archive get stale and are unchanging)
<jdstrand> it's huge, not audited and will be hard to maintain
<sbeattie> see the ubuntu-qa-tools package for a package example that's *way* behind the current bzr tree.
<jdstrand> maybe a script that pulls down the bzr branch would be ok...
<cr3> sbeattie: if you recall, the integration of qrt branches it so there's no packaging implications
<cr3> sbeattie: have a look at my branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cr3/checkbox/qrt
<cr3> sbeattie: the integration just consists of suites/qa_regression.txt.in and scripts/qa_regression_suite
<sbeattie> ah!
<cr3> sbeattie: so, the concern is strictly user experience related, ie how should we prevent users from shooting themselves in the foot (or head) by accidentally running the qrt
<cr3> sbeattie: I would propose a couple options which can easily be implemented:
<cr3> 1. have the qrt suite unselected by default when listing all the suites in checkbox;
<cr3> 2. have the qrt suite not appear at all in the list of suites, checkbox would need to pass a command line parameter to present the qrt suite in that list
<cr3> personally, since qrt seems to be targetted to a small audience considering its destructive nature, I'd be inclined towards option #2.
<cr3> what do you think?
<sbeattie> cr3: do you ship with other suites that are disabled by default?
<cr3> sbeattie: nope, this is a first :)
<cr3> sbeattie: typically, those other suites are internal but I see no reason to keep qrt internal
<cr3> but I do see a reason to keep it disabled by default for obvious reasons
<cr3> sbeattie: what would you say if I added the option --we-love-sbeattie to enable the qrt suite?
<sbeattie> something like that (--danger-will-robinson-danger) would be fine.
<sbeattie> mago is packaged independently, correct?
<cr3> sbeattie: nah, I do the same as for qrt: the script branches the latest code. except that I only use mago internally
<cr3> sbeattie: typically, I appreciate how test suites don't necessarily benefit from being packaged in order to always use the latest code. so, I privilege referring to the rcs repositories
<cr3> sbeattie: that's also what I do with autotest (even though it's been packaged for RH) and ltp (some of which has been packaged)
<kees> cr3: qrt is not appropriate to be packaged -- it changes frequently and is highly destructive to a system.
 * sbeattie assumes that if mago isn't destructive now, it will be someday; changing configs, putting windows in odd states (e.g. --geometry 6000x100), etc.)
<kees> whenever qrt changes, all prior releases would need to be SRU'd.  it'd be crazy
<cr3> kees: you can package it as "autodestruct-button"
<sbeattie> kees: yep, we're all agreed on that.
<kees> cr3: just download it from bzr, and use the bzr revision for tracking.
<jdstrand> what's wrong with providing a script to download it?
<cr3> kees: done already
<kees> which is done already?
<jdstrand> and have checkbox use that
<cr3> kees: the concern is not that, it's how this is presented to an enduser
<sbeattie> kees: the script for downloading.
<cr3> kees: qrt is already integrated by branching
<kees> qrt doesn't make sense for enduers.  it is not a _system_ testing tree (you want system tests to go to users).  it is a _software_ testing tree, used by the distro to prove out the software before we release.
<cr3> sbeattie: man, kees and jdstrand are lagging on our conversation :)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> sorry, this comment was a bit scary:
<jdstrand> 10:26 < cr3> sbeattie: I'd like to push the qrt integration into main
<cr3> so, what would you guys think about this: qrt is integrated in checkbox by having a script that branches qrt and runs all those tests which can be automated. however, the qrt suite is blacklisted by default and endusers are never exposed to it. so, in order to run the suite, you need to remove the blacklist either in the configuration file or at the command line.
<jdstrand> that sounds sane. as long as it isn't discoverable via the gui and appropriate warnings are in place around the config option or in the man page/help
<kees> sure.  as long as the internal testing uses qrt
<cr3> another option would be to provide a separate package, such as checkbox-qrt, which just provides the qrt integration scripts which would branch as described above. my concern is that it would seem overkill to just create a package for that
<cr3> jdstrand: agreed
<cr3> kees: yep, the blacklist would simply be overridden when performing internal testing
<cr3> kees: the advantage is that if there's any doubt about the internal testing, then all the tools available to reproduce the tests being done internally are readily available to everyone
<cr3> sbeattie: based on the above, would you mind being my sounding board to validate that the constraints agreed upon are implemented properly?
<cr3> s/constraints/requirements/
<sbeattie> cr3: that all sounds sensible to me, and I'd be happy to be the sounding board.
<cr3> sbeattie: cool, I'll get this done shortly so that we can get the package reviewed today
<sbeattie> cr3: awesome!
<cr3> sbeattie: this should also make your life easier when integrating additional tests from qrt: you will only have to work on checkbox rather than an internal client which depends on checkbox, ie fewer levels of indirection
<cr3> sbeattie: I have a ppa building checkbox with qrt integration which should be ready soon: https://edge.launchpad.net/~cr3/+archive/ppa/+packages
<cr3> sbeattie: in order to enable the qrt suite, either change /etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini (which can be preseeded) or start checkbox-gtk with the option --config='checkbox/plugins/suites_prompt/blacklist='
<sbeattie> cr3: okay, thanks.
<cr3> ogasawara: hi there, do you happen to know of a script that sets the acpi wakealarm stuff?
<cr3> sbeattie: I'm sorry for the delay in building the qrt checkbox package, it seems like ppa building is really slow today
<sbeattie> no worries.
<cr3> what does "pm" mean in "pm-suspend" for example?
<fagan_> power manager
<fagan_> :)
<cr3> fagan_: man, now I feel like quite the idiot :)
 * fagan_ is a super hero his power knowing random facts to pull out of the hat when needed
<fader_> cr3: /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/suspend_test references wakealarm
<fader_> No checkbox test currently uses it but I believe the script supports it
<cr3> fader_: ok, looking over some of the additiona-tests branches: some tests were broken and others could use a cleanup
<cr3> if I can have the pm.py script in checkbox-oem use the existing suspend_test, I think that'd be a win
<fader_> cr3: Yeah, the suspend_test script has a lot of sexy features and I believe it is pretty well tested
<sbeattie> doesn't it also have issues due to buggy system acpi implementations?
 * sbeattie has a vague recollection of complaints that post running the wakealarm tests, some laptops would spuriously wake up during non-testing suspend events)
<cr3> sbeattie: it also seems that suspend_test is implicitly interactive
<cr3> oh wait, there's an --auto flag!
<ogasawara> cr3: I checked in a wakealarm test script in my checkbox-certification branch
<ogasawara> cr3: just need that branch reviewed (sent you email)
<cr3> ogasawara: cool, any particular reason why there's a new script instead of reusing suspend_test script?
<ogasawara> cr3: I saw it as suspend_test should depend on the wakealarm script passing first
<ogasawara> cr3: but you could just run suspend_test too
<cr3> ogasawara: ah, so if the hardware doesn't support wakealarm, don't even bother to run the suspend_test, right?
<ogasawara> cr3: right
<cr3> ogasawara: would it make sense to fold that logic into the suspend_test itself?
<cr3> instead of having to maintain two scripts?
<cr3> I would imagine that the same logic could be reused by the suspend_test to barf if wakealarm is not supported by the hardware
<ogasawara> cr3: yup, that would work too
<moustafa> fader_, cr3, I'm off for the week-end
<moustafa> take care!
<fader_> moustafa: Ciao!
 * fader_ is off for the weekend.
<fader_> Take it easy everybody.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-05
 * fagan 2
<davmor2-netbook> Hello all
<Monkeylibre> Hi  all, I try to install  lucid-alternate-i386.iso   05-Dec-2009 10:07  690M in Virtualbox/Vmware (last version). Always I see a red message:  !! Select and install software. Installation step failed. Is it a bug?
<Monkeylibre> Hi all, I try to install lucid-alternate-i386.iso 05-Dec-2009 10:07 690M in Virtualbox/Vmware (last version). Always I see a red message: !! Select and install software. Installation step failed. Is it a bug?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-06
<kidsodateless> greetings
<yotux> I have installed alpha one and have issues with xorg
<yotux> is there something I should do to be proactive in fixing this?
<jMCg> yotux: issues is quite a vague description.
<yotux> I installed ati drivers are no good for the display
<yotux> installed restricted,  now plymouth crashes sorry
<yotux> want to help but lost on how to help
<jMCg> unregister_netdevice: waiting for br0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<jMCg> This happens when I try to init 0. Or destroy the bridge, for that matter.
<jMCg> Sweet. [39601.110126] INFO: task brctl:25207 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<jMCg> I cannot kill -9 either of the tasks.
<yotux> alpha 1 plymouth is crashing  can I chroot and update to see if this issue is fixed?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-08
<jibel> mvo, Hey
<jibel> mvo, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/541041/ when I launch software-center on a fully up to date natty
<jibel> mvo, do you think it is caused by the migration to python2.7
<mvo> jibel: what version of s-c is this? I uploaded 3.1.4 yesterday that was meant to fix that
<jibel> mvo, 3.1.3.
<jibel> mvo, let me upgrade to 3.1.4
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> let me know how 3.1.4 with the new aptdaemon (0.40) goes, I had some crashes, but I was running a apt from bzr, so its not a typical system :)
<jibel> mvo, hm, with 3.1.4 the error is different: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541042/
<mvo> uhh, odd, I don't get this one, let me check if I'm up-to-date
<mvo> jibel: ha! my python-xapian was outdate, I can reproduce it now
<jibel> mvo, cool!
<mvo> thanks for spotting it
<jibel> mvo, you're welcome. I'll file a report.
<jibel> mvo, (manually since apport is broken too)
<jibel> mvo, bug 687399
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 687399 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashes with AttributeError: No constructor defined (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687399
 * mvo commits a fix
 * jibel hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs jibel
<lukrass> hey folks
<lukrass> is there a irc channel to make suggestions for ubuntu dev?
<hggdh> gone...
<rx007> hello everyone!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-09
<primes2h> ara: Hi
<primes2h> I've just updated the DevEnv wiki page.
<primes2h> Now it should be ok
<ara> primes2h, hello
<ara> primes2h, cool, thanks!
<ara> I know I still have pending the dump of the database :)
<primes2h> ara: you're welcome.
<ara> I will do it as soon as possible
<primes2h> ara: np :-)
<primes2h> ara: I'm looking forward to putting my hands on it ;-)
<ara> OK, I will take that as a motivation to do my part as soon as possible ;-)
<primes2h> ara: is there already a sort of script to interface qatracker to wiki?
<ara> what do you mean exactly?
<primes2h> ara: If not I think I'll use a lexical analyser program like flex to do that
<primes2h> ara:
<primes2h> ara: I mean
<primes2h> I need to get info from a qatracker laptop test  and put them automatically in a wiki page using the current template
<primes2h> to have laptop reports automatically updated after doing a test on it.
<ara> primes2h, no, we don't have anything like that
<ara> but I think flex is too much for that
<ara> a small script should be fine
<primes2h> ara: I'll have a look, I said flex because I used it 10 years ago for a similar issue and I remember it was powerful.
 * primes2h goes to have lunch
<kamusin> I have created a usb booteable image of natty Alpha1 in a DataTraveler of 2GB (for testing in Desktop), but when I tried to boot from usb, is freezed ... it doesn't loaded kernel image or even boot menu..
<kamusin> was made using usb-creator under Maverick and pendrive is new (bought yesterday just for try natty)
<kamusin> this is all that I got, http://picasaweb.google.com/kamusin/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKuIp8rdsoLP9QE#5548673576625206514
<jibel> kamusin, can you try another pendrive ?
<kamusin> not for now but I will try to get another one :/
<jibel> kamusin, also try to boot an image of a stable release, that may be a problem with the iso as well.
<kamusin> let me check if with daily iso image of natty is still occurring..
<kamusin> oops there isn't a daily for today :(
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-10
<PoKrAk> hello i want now is available e17 ecomorph for ubuntu natty sources ??
<fader_> PoKrAk: You will probably have better luck asking in #ubuntu+1
<fader_> PoKrAk: This channel is used mostly for coordinating tests and test development, and not many people are active here today
<fader_> (And I don't know anything about e17 :) )
<jMCg> apt-cache search Ecomorph
<jMCg> 0
<jMCg> fader_: duh. Would kinda help if the /topic hinted that...
<PoKrAk> ok thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-05
<much13> Just grabbed the alpha. How can I tell if I'm using Unity 2D? And where can I toggle it on the login screen?
<munch13> Is it a known issue that Software Center's crashing?
<mvo> jibel:  good morning! the upgrade-tester looks really unhappy this monring, it appears that it can not find the rootfs anymore after the upgrade, the UUID is still in grub though. I have not debugged this further yet, so far I saw it on server-lts, I run a local server upgrade now to see if its showing the same
<jibel> mvo, I re-ran ubuntu, kubuntu and edubunt which failed and they passed
<mvo> jibel: oh, interessting. maybe its fixed already then
<jibel> mvo, I tried to run 2 tests in parallel on each server maybe that's it
<mvo> could be, but if I would love to figure out why it happens, it should be possible to run them in parallel
<jibel> mvo, for server-lts there is really a problem, it doesn't reconnect to the vm after the test
<mvo> jibel: right, I think that is what I was seening
<jibel> mvo, I re-ran them to make sure they were not broken but I'll do further testing today. I'd love to use more power out of these machines
<mvo> yeah, me too
<mvo> keep me updated please :)
<jibel> mvo, sure :)
<jibel> mvo, the problem when 2 upgrade tests starts simultaneously is that they get the same vnc and ssh port
<jibel> mvo, we could either introduce a random waiting period at the start of the test, or use some kind of lock mechanism
<brendand> mvo - hi
<mvo> jibel: oh, ok. that makes sense, I will ponder about it a bit
<mvo> brendand: hi
<brendand> mvo - i've been trying the test deb files in gdebi, it seems most of them are designed to test error scenarios. are there any in there that install cleanly?
<mvo> brendand: I don't think there is, that would be really useful test indeed, this may work with something like fakechroot as a user even
<jibel> mvo, k, for the moment I decreased the number of executors to 1 per host.
<brendand> mvo - the fakechroot is for installing the test packages without spoiling the environment, right?
<mvo> brendand: yeah, fakeroot and fakechroot are probably usful for a test like this
 * brendand thinks DebFileApplication is becoming hard to test :)
<brendand> mvo - ok, that's a good tip. thanks
<mvo> yw
<salem_> cr3, hi, just pushed the initial qt4 frontend code to lp:~tiagosh/checkbox/qt4
<roadmr> salem_: \o/ thanks!! I'll have a look
<salem_> roadmr, ah, there you are, I was trying to remember you nickname :)
<roadmr> salem_: heh yes!
<munch13> I swear, cheese has worked before on my webcam. Anyone else having libv4l issues in Precise?
<salem_> roadmr, it only implements the basic, and probably the ui is not equals the gtk one, but soon I will implement the rest.
<munch13> nm, think i found the bug report
<stgraber> munch13: what's the bugnumber? I was looking for it yesterday but couldn't find it (I know I saw it in my bugmail a few days ago :))
<munch13> stgraber: possibly 359045, but it looks kind of old
<stgraber> yeah, I'd have expected something >890000 :)
<roadmr> salem_: I sent you a merge request with a couple of tiny changes to that branch
<roadmr> salem_: it's looking great so far!
<salem_> roadmr, sorry, I was out for lunch
<salem_> roadmr, cool.. I thought I had included __init__.py
<roadmr> salem_: I didn't see it, but it's easy to add, it may even be faster for you to do the changes manually than merge my branch :)
<salem_> roadmr, ah, got it, it is an empty file, so in my diff it was not included.. my bad.
<roadmr> salem_: yes, argh, I don't know if it can contain anything, because empty files confuse the hell out of diff
<roadmr> salem_: that's also probably what happened with the file mode 755, diff also doesn't handle those very well
<salem_> hehe, no problem.. I can add it
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks for marking the bug a dup. Am running the same install on hardware and can not reproduce
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks for reporting it :) this bug is really ugly, it seems to happen essentially on i386 VMs running on amd64 hosts and it is not always reproducible.
<charlie-tca> what a great opportunity for someone to excel, then!
<rickspencer3> charlie-tca, we're working on it, it's not an easy one, that's for sure
<charlie-tca> At least we can still use hardware installations.
<charlie-tca> Any other information I can try to get if I can reproduce it, even in VBox?
<jibel> charlie-tca, no that's fine. We have isolated the code triggering the bug and been able to reproduce it in a controlled environment. now that's up to the kernel team to track that guy.
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks.
<jibel> charlie-tca, yw
<salem_> roadmr, ping, still there?
<alourie|laptop> hello
<roadmr> salem_: here, was out having lunch but I'm back, how can I help?
<salem_> roadmr, I have some questions regarding checkbox behavior. Everytime I run, it starts gathering some system information and then reboots the whole system, is this expected?
<roadmr> salem_: yes :)
<roadmr> salem_: let me explain :)
<salem_> roadmr, hehe ok
<roadmr> salem_: if running from source, it will not use a whitelist unless you specify one explicitly
<roadmr> (whitelist = a list of the jobs I actually want to run)
<roadmr> salem_: so without a whitelist, it will simply get all the jobs defined in the jobs/ directory, eventually hitting the "bootchart" job which requires rebooting the system to collect bootchart data - this is why it behaves like that
<roadmr> salem_: in order to run with the default whitelist as used when the package is installed, run bin/checkbox-qt -W data/whitelists/default.whitelist
<roadmr> salem_: when the package is installed, a script is created that automatically does this, that's why you don't see this if you run the installed checkbox-gtk for instance
<salem_> roadmr, ahh, now it makes sense :)
<roadmr> salem_: yep, there's one more thing that affects behavior here
<roadmr> salem_: notice how checkbox-gtk first gathers some system information, then shows a tree list of tests for you to select
<roadmr> salem_: checkbox-qt doesn't have that yet, and so after the gathering phase it goes straight into running all the jobs in the whitelist
<roadmr> salem_: for the selection list to work, I think the show_tree method has to be implemented in the user interface
<salem_> roadmr, yes, I am on my way to add it, but need to figure out a way to do it yet
<roadmr> salem_: ok, that's probably one of the more involved methods to implement
<salem_> roadmr, ok, cool! thanks for the explanation.
<roadmr> salem_: no problem, I'm here to help :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-06
<Fableflame> Hello, I'm new here.
<alourie> good morning
<Fableflame> Hello
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> mvo, just to avoid overlap, I'm investigating the lts-server upgrade failure
<jibel> and will file a bug
<Fableflame> What's up?
<brendand> gema - if we create wiki pages to cover the work we do for the QA tasks, should they go under QATeam on the Ubuntu wiki?
<mvo> jibel: thanks
<Fableflame> So how complicated is it, helping ubuntu-testing?
<brendand> Fableflame - it depends what you want to do
<brendand> Fableflame - do you already participate in ISO testing?
<Fableflame> brendand, No, I've kind of just gained interest in helping out.
<Fableflame> brendand, welcome back
<Fableflame> brendand, you having connection issues?
<brendand> Fableflame - i'm alright, just flicking between systems
<Fableflame> ah
<Fableflame> So, how complicated is ISO testing?
<brendand> Fableflame - ISO testing is straightforward
<brendand> Fableflame - It's only done at certain release points though. Alpha 1 was just finished last week
<Fableflame> Then what about testing daily builds? That's smoke testing, right?
<brendand> Fableflame - technically, no
<brendand> Fableflame - you can test the daily images if you like, but have you seen the mail on the ubuntu-qa mailing list?
<Fableflame> No, I haven't joined any mailing lists yet.
<brendand> Fableflame - ok. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<Fableflame> I just decided that I wanted to be a part of this a couple of hours ago
<Fableflame> Looking at the last message that was posted, I don't know if there is anything there that I can do.
<Fableflame> Maybe I should re-read it
<brendand> Fableflame - next ISO testing is the start of February
<brendand> Fableflame - if you have a spare system you can run alpha1 on and keep updating, then report bugs if you find issues
<Fableflame> brendand, using it on my main system actually won't be a problem, I don't use it for anything important, really.
<brendand> Fableflame - ok. bear in mind it can be unstable (hopefully not but no guarantees)
<Fableflame> brendand, will do. The only thing I use this laptop for is facebook and email. I keep windows on my desktop for Steam.
<Fableflame> brendand, also when I install the alpha1, should I just stick to using the apps that come with it, or should I install the apps that I normally use? Like I use Gnome3 instead of Unity on this install.
<brendand> Fableflame - to be honest, unity bugs will be much more useful than gnome-shell bugs, but who am I to tell you what to use
<Fableflame> brendand, that's kind of what I was thinking, what with everybody constantly complaining about Unity. I don't dislike it, I just prefer Gnome.
<Fableflame> but I can stick with Unity for testing's sake
<Fableflame> brendand, has anybody gotten back to you about testing apt yet? Because that sounds like something simple enough that I could handle.
<brendand> Fableflame - well, this is more in the context of testing it automatically on a regular basis. i wouldn't imagine it would be worth someone doing manually with every build
<Fableflame> brendand, oh. You'll have to forgive me. I'm hoping this gets easier the longer I'm around.
<Fableflame> I've never contributed to a project like this before
<Fableflame> Hey
<Fableflame> Is 12.04 supposed to look exactly like 11.10 at this point? The background on the log in screen even still says 11.10.
<patdk-wk> yes
<patdk-wk> I don't think that stuff changes till beta
<jibel> Fableflame, that is bug 892394
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892394 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Precise) (and 2 other projects) "Greeter logo needs to be updated for 12.04 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892394
<Fableflame> jibel, oh okay
<jibel> yw
<Fableflame> jibel, yeah, thanks.
<Fableflame> I need to make a launchpad account
<Fableflame> So once I'm all registered with Launchpad, should I start doing Test Cases?
<alourie> hello again
<stgraber> skaet, jibel, Daviey, utlemming: Working API to push results to the ISO tracker, just replace my login by yours and blablabla by the API key you set in User profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761764/
<utlemming> stgraber: awesome, thank you kindly
<stgraber> I'd suggest setting up separate accounts (local drupal accounts) for thins like Jenkins (like we have for our ubuntu-cdimage account)
<stgraber> API currently only allows pushing results, I'm finishing testing the one for updates, listing results and removing results
<skaet> stgraber: *\o/*  thanks!!!
 * skaet starts to look forward to seeing the results showing up
<jibel> congrats stgraber that's great
<stgraber> doh, just noticed I missed something kind of important in the API, linking bugs ...
<alourie> does this mean possibly external apps for tracking?
<stgraber> will post an updated python script in a few minutes with the updated API call (I'll add bugs and critical_bugs, both being lists of ints)
<alourie> s/tracking/iso testing/ ?
<stgraber> jibel, utlemming, Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/761775/
<stgraber> updated to include an extra "bugs" parameter which is a dictionary of bugnumber (bugnumber string) => bugimportance (0 = regular, 1 = critical)
<stgraber> alourie: yep, with the API you can do most of what's available on the website (at least once it's complete), so the initial use is for automated testing, but someone could also have checkbox or something else push results directly
<alourie> stgraber: I thought actually about, maybe, more "single-task" applet, such as application with indicator. A participant would get, say, notification "There's a test available for you. Would you mind running it?", then person says yes, runs the test according to instructions, and reports the result right there.
<alourie> no website, login each time, etc
<stgraber> alourie: definitely doable, would just need to export the subscriptions API too so the indicator can query what the user subscribed too, the rest is already possible with the current API
<alourie> gema: ping
<gema> alourie: pong
<alourie> gema: I may not be able to make the meeting tomorrow
<gema> alourie: ok, no worries, I will send a link to the logs to the list
<gema> alourie: if you have any update, you can send it to me whenever you can
<alourie> so I'll read the logs later, and whichever you decide - I'll probably take it offline
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> sure
<alourie> thanks
<gema> alourie: thank you :)
<gema> alourie: we won't give you any extra tasks, no worries :D
<alourie> gema: I have no problems with extra tasks :-)
<gema> alourie: haha, no tasks for no present people, that's the rule, you can send any comments/questions/progress on your current tasks to the list
<gema> alourie: I am really excited with so many collaborators
<alourie> yea
<alourie> it's been awhile since it was like that
<alourie> it's been quiet area in community QA for some time
<gema> yep
<alourie> I want to PR it now
<gema> go for it
<alourie> I am
<alourie> :-)
<gema> :)
<alourie> need a bit more time
<alourie> but I'll get there
<gema> yep, I feel quite overwhelmed too, but getting there
<Fableflame> Has anyone had the Update Manager freeze up on you?
<alourie> Fableflame: no, not really
<gema> Fableflame: me neither
<Fableflame> After clicking "Install Updates" it just kinda greys out and sits there.
<gema> Fableflame: which version are you using?
<Fableflame> 12.04
<gema> I have been told that A1 has problems with the updates, so maybe you are seeing a version of that problem
<Fableflame> ah
<gema> but I am not sure, jibel is your man, when he is online, tomorrow
<gema> or maybe hggdh has seen it too
<Fableflame> It just came back, didn't install anything. I tried again and it's doing the same thing O.o
<gema> sorry I have to leave for today, talk to you tomorrow
<Fableflame> Yup, there is already a bug filed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/894671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894671 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager freezes after initialization (affects: 3) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alourie> Fableflame: I have it crashing a lot, so I do it manually
<alourie> s/it crashing/update manager crashing/
<Fableflame> the command for apt is apt-get update, right?
<alourie> yes
<alourie> that will fetch the updates
<alourie> and then 'upgrade' will actually do the upgrade
<roadmr> Fableflame: usually apt-get update (updates the packages lists), followed by either apt-get upgrade (apply available updates) or apt-get install foo (install just package foo plus its dependencies)
<Fableflame> thanks guys
<alourie> yea, what roadmr said :-)
<Fableflame> What's foo? Sorry, I'm kind of a noob.
<alourie> Fableflame: it's a generic name for a package, not anything specifiv
<Fableflame> oh haha
<alourie> just an example
<alourie> you'll see it  used a lot around code examples
<roadmr> sorry, should have clarified on that :)
<Fableflame> No problem. I should probably be a little more informed before I attempt helping out with testing.
<roadmr> Fableflame: all help is appreciated, and nobody was born knowing everything, so asking is ok
<Fableflame> roadmr, thanks. So far people here seem pretty friendly.
<alourie> Fableflame: well, you've just started. We're going to be much worse later.
<Fableflame> haha
<alourie> don't worry, just be patient. Sometimes, you won't get answers right away, as noone would be awake to do so.
<Fableflame> I can't seem to find the list of bugs.
<Fableflame> Found it
<Fableflame> Are there no open bugs for Ubuntu Testing Team?
<Fableflame> Or do we just file our bugs with the rest of Ubuntu?
<alourie> Fableflame: what do you mean? filing and triaging bugs are 2 tasks within the QA team.
<alourie> testing is another task
<Fableflame> oh
<alourie> actually, filing bugs is not just /our/ task, it's everyones'
<alourie> :-)
<Fableflame> So what do I do if I come across something that doesn't work right?
<alourie> file a bug, of course
<alourie> if you're sure it's a bug
<Fableflame> Where do I file bugs at? I don't want to accidentally file them in the wrong place.
<roadmr> Fableflame: someone will look at them for triaging after you file them, so it's not too bad if you file them in a wrong place
<roadmr> Fableflame: best way to file a bug is from within ubuntu, open a terminal and type ubuntu-bug package
<roadmr> Fableflame: where package is the one where you found the bug
<Fableflame> oh ok
<roadmr> Fableflame: for instance ubuntu-bug firefox
<roadmr> Fableflame: if later it turns out that the problem was in Flash rather than in firefox, a triager and/or developer will figure it out and change it
<roadmr> Fableflame: the advantage to using ubuntu-bug is that it adds a bunch of debugging information, such as hardware data, software versions, and so on
<Fableflame> oh okay
<Fableflame> Do I need to set up my SSH key first? I just finished setting up my PGP.
<roadmr> Fableflame: not necessarily, you can file bugs without having configured the SSH key
<Fableflame> ok
<Fableflame> brb, gotta reboot
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-07
<Fableflame> So, how could a noob like me be useful around here?
<alourie> Fableflame: well, that's too generic of a question. What would you like to do? Testing, sorting bugs? writing some stuff? advocating? there's a lot to do...
<brendand> gema - are you planning to create a subpage for each task on : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TasksPrecise (or link to a blueprint if appropriate)
<gema> brendand: I have no plans yet, didn't know how to handle it so I created a wiki
<gema> brendand: sounds like a good idea to have subpages for that
<gema> brendand: since in the blueprints we need to put people's launchpad ids and I don't know most people's ids (plus the work is going to be collaborative) I haven't figured out how to do that
<brendand> gema - since the bp's are used for status.ubuntu.com you probably don't want people messing with them. better to co-ordinate on a wiki and have one or two people updating the blueprints
<gema> brendand: ack
<brendand> gema - for the testcases in the tracker, shall we update them in place? or leave them as they are there and update them somewhere else?
<gema> brendand: I would like to see them in a spreadsheet, like the one I uploaded to the wiki
<gema> so that we can put them in the TCMS of our choice once they are reviewed
<gema> and approved
<gema> we may end up with some spreadsheets , one per person or so, but at least we know they are good and finished
<brendand> gema - which spreadsheet?
 * gema looking at the email again, I keep losing wiki links...
<gema> brendand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestCase <- look at the bottom of this page
<brendand> gema - i added links to the current testcase tracker and the page above in the task on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TasksPrecise
<brendand> gema - do you think we could give the tasks a name? instead of calling them tasks 1-7 :)
<gema> brendand: go for it xD
<gema> brendand: I would have trouble finding a name for my own child, so you better take that (since you have more experience naming)
<gema> brendand: any changes you deem necessary feel free to do them and inform the list afterwards, or report them in today's meeting, whichever works for you
<gema> brendand: thanks!
<brendand> gema - the meeting is from 5-7 right? for both topics?
<Fableflame> Whoa, activity!
<gema> brendand: the meeting is for all we've done this week
<Fableflame> Figures you guys are active when I should be sleeping, lol.
<gema> brendand: things that are in the list and things that we are doing but are not in the list
<gema> brendand: i.e. difficult to share and needing access to internal systems
<gema> Fableflame: indeed
<brendand> gema - great, i have it on my calendar now
<Fableflame> So say I wanted to get involved in Testing. What should I be testing? I've already install 12.04, should I just use it like I would every other day, or is there a list of procedures?
<brendand> Fableflame - we do have a list of test cases, but as the email says they are out of date and not very good
<brendand> Fableflame - For effective testing you shouldn't use it 'as you do everyday' but try doing as much as possible, doing unusual things etc
<brendand> Really effective testing is controlled and based on knowledge of the software design and past experience, and encoded in test cases
<Fableflame> Hmm. I'm a bit lacking in knowledge.
<brendand> gema - i need to babysit now so i won't be that active in the QA meeting unfortunately
<gema> brendand: no problem, you can answer to anything on the list later
<gema> brendand: I will publish the log straight away
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-08
<rickspencer3> jibel_, sorry man, but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/\
<jibel_> rickspencer3, morning. I'm on it. it's new problem
<rickspencer3> thanks jibel_
<rickspencer3> jibel_, is it bugs in the ISOs or a problem in the lab?
<jibel_> rickspencer3, something with openoffice: "Error: update-openoffice-dicts not present or executable. Missing dependency on dictionaries-common?"
<jibel_> I'll file a bug
<rickspencer3> wait
<rickspencer3> jibel_, so you are telling me that an automated test found a serious bug and it is getting fixed before anyone gets broken?
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> that's great news
<rickspencer3> great job!
<jibel_> thanks :)
<jibel_> rickspencer3, the kernel bug is fixed and server jobs are back to normal. We'll have the confirmation with desktop images once they'll get respin.
<rickspencer3> thanks jibel_
<rickspencer3> jibel_, sorry to bug you, when you get a moment, can you paste me the bug # for that kernel bug?
<jibel_> rickspencer3, bug 894768
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894768 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument (affects: 31) (dups: 30) (heat: 276)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<rickspencer3> thank you jibel_
<jibel> jamespage, do you know a way with jenkins to trigger a post-build job inconditionally i.e even if the main job fails or is there any plugin you'd know that would do that ?
<alourie> good morning
<roignac> jibel: there should be a config option 'Build other projects - Trigger even if the build fails' - see http://blog.akquinet.de/2011/11/09/building-pipelines-by-linking-jenkins-jobs/
<jibel> roignac, not in the version I'm using apparently. I only have 'Trigger even if the build is unstable '
<jibel> roignac, I'm using jenkins 1.396. I'll look if it was introduced in a newer version. Thanks
<roignac> jibel, you may also try https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Downstream-Ext+Plugin - this should provide the same functionality without updating jenkins
<jibel> roignac, I'll try that plugin. thanks again :)
<roignac> np
<roignac> jibel, btw - are there any tasks open for automated smoke tests? I', really eager to help
<jibel> gema, ^ where is this wiki page you set up with QA tasks ?
<jibel> gema, is there anything for automated smoke testing ?
<gema> jibel: indeed, just a sec
<gema> roignac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TasksPrecise
<gema> roignac: the smoke tests task is the first one
<roignac> thanks, guys!
<gema> thank you!
<gema> roignac: are you on the list? yesterday's logs of the meeting have the latest news from Aaron, who is working a lot on that task, you may want to talk to him whenver he comes online
<gema> roignac: yesterday's meeting log: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/QA/20111207
<roignac> oh, thanks, had to miss it due to timezones =/
<gema> roignac: no probs, where are you based?
<roignac> Belarus
<gema> roignac: so your best bet is probably coordinating by email
<gema> or let me know what you want to do and I will let him know
<gema> I am based in the uk
<roignac> yeah, I've been silently lurking the ubuntu-testing mailing list for a while and triaging bugs
<gema> roignac: cool!
<roignac> so mailing list seems like the best way to coordinate the team
<roignac> there is also one thing not really clear to me - why daily build testing generates no reports?
<roignac> is there any way to find out why the build has failed?
<roignac> jibel: is there any way to find out why precise autotest has failed? Maybe a test report should be generated?
<jibel> roignac, not yet. It's one of the task of this blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-builds-smoke-testing
<roignac> ok, thanks
<gema> roignac: you can read the instructions on how to interpret jenkins results here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting
<gema> roignac: they are not fully finished but it is a good starting point
<gema> btw, alourie good morning!
<alourie> hi gema
<roignac> gema, thanks, console output now makes a bit sense to me
<alourie> how are you doing?
<gema> roignac: good, I am in the same boat, trying to get used to it
<gema> alourie: good, busy day (it's Friday for me) and you?
<alourie> gema: wow, details about jenkins!! I think it should be more "findable"
<alourie> gema: Friday?
<roignac> gema, jibel, I've started re-writing cases - could you please review first case for nautilus in the wiki? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Nautilus
<gema> alourie: we are still working on it
<gema> alourie: we'll make them public as soon as they are "finished"
<alourie> gema: Friday, as in "day off" ?
<gema> alourie: yep
<alourie> ah
<alourie> so you're not really here, working :-0
<gema> alourie: I am working, what do you mean? :D
<alourie> gema: what does Friday mean then ?
<gema> alourie: that I am taking tomorrow off, so today is my friday :D
<alourie> ah
<alourie> ok
<alourie> for me Thursday is always like that :-)
<alourie> we don't work Fridays
<gema> alourie: lucky you :D
<alourie> nah
<alourie> you don't work Sundays though :-)
<gema> roignac: there are no expected results for actions 1, 2 and 3 in that test case
<alourie> so it's balanced
<roignac> gema, good point!
<gema> roignac: we were aiming at collecting test cases on a spreadsheet that we can later move to the new test case management system, so if you prefer to fix the wiki, please keep a list of test cases ids and pages so that we don't miss that work
<gema> roignac: the idea of the template is having an expected result per action, even if it seems obvious
<alourie> gema: I started working on wiki updates
<gema> roignac: for instance for action 1, expected result would be 1. The Home Folder opens and shows the files contained in that directory
<roignac> gema, ok, fixed. Maybe, wiki testcases should be moved to some specific category, like TestCasesRewritten?
<gema> roignac, can you make a copy of the ones you fix in a spreadsheet with your name so that we can have everyone's work in one place and easy to manage?
<alourie> gema: maybe we can have an online spreadsheet for that?
<alourie> such as google?
<gema> roignac: I am going to update the spreadsheet with "link to original test case or similar"
<alourie> or etherpad?
<gema> alourie: google doc sounds good
<gema> lemme put it in place
<roignac> yeah, +1 for google docs for spreadsheet
<alourie> great
<alourie> so we see the work going on
<alourie> and don't duplicate efforts
<gema> sounds good, I will do, hold on
<roignac> another though - maybe we should use Gherkin format for testcase? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavior_Driven_Development#Application_examples_in_the_Gherkin_language
<roignac> In this case the same cases could be used for automation - without any translating?
<alourie> roignac: I wouldn't be so sure about that
<alourie> most cases that we have are complex sets of actions
<alourie> but yes, I'd like them to be automated...
<roignac> OK, I guess, I'll post this to ubuntu-testing mailing list with some real-world examples
 * alourie hopes someone remembers Mago here...
<alourie> roignac: sure thing
<alourie> gema: wanna peak into the new wiki? :-)
<roignac> alourie, yep, i've already tried integrating Mago with Freshen and this worked pretty fine
<alourie> roignac: Freshen?
<gema> roignac: feel free to add columns if you think we are missing something
<roignac> alourie, check out https://github.com/rlisagor/freshen
<gema> roignac: see if you can access: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgtV30nnv18edFQzNVB4S2duOWNOT05zaHo3S0pNekE&authkey=CMTAtuoI&hl=en_US#gid=0
<gema> perfect
<roignac> yep, works
<gema> cool, although I only see one action
<gema> can you add all the actions in one cell?
<alourie> great
<alourie> it seems to work for me too
<roignac> gema, ok, staright copy-paste didn't work
<gema> ok, so I will send the link to the list
<gema> yep, roignac , sorry, we'll need to figure that out
<alourie> roignac: I think right-click and paste should
<gema> excellent, that works
<alourie> gema: take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlexLourie/QAWikiNew
<gema> alourie: reading
<gema> very good, alourie , we were thinking of relaxing the rules to join the ubuntu-qa team
<gema> alourie: something like being involved in current testing activities and explaining why you are interested on them, or similar
<alourie> gema: sure, that's just a cleaned-up page
<alourie> and new icons :-)
<alourie> and, I fixed the "roadmap" link, need to fix Contacts page too
<gema> alourie: I am so bad with icons x)
<alourie> gema: it's a stock stuff from design.u.com
<gema> alourie: very good, we need to link the tasks and the important bits on the wiki
<alourie> do you like it?
<alourie> yes, I think tasks should have their own section
<gema> yep, I like the design indeed
<alourie> great. Do you think they are appropriate?
<gema> alourie: and a link to the spreadsheet, well, all that's going on
<alourie> of course
<gema> yep, you haven't found one for the schedule , have you?
<alourie> no :-)
<alourie> I tried to create one, but I'm not a graphics wiz
<alourie> maybe we'll ask someone
<gema> alourie: cool, we can use the old one if you want
<gema> alourie: a calendar seems appropriate
<gema> but it is not orange
<alourie> Nah, it's too '90...I'll cleanup a bit more and post it to the list, so others could give us feedback
<gema> alourie: the roadmap and contacts ones come up mixed up with the links
<alourie> like, from Gnome1 era :-)
<gema> alourie: ok!
<jibel> gema, I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/TestingTypeAndBugTracking
<jibel> what's the tag for bugs found during normal use of a system (i.e not a specific testing activity) ?
<alourie> gema: I've updated the task list, so we're INPROGRESS with couple more itemas
<gema> jibel: I am thinking
<gema> jibel: we could add a tag for that qa-normal-usage ?
<brendand> gema - do you mean you will remove the one i added?
<gema> brendand: sorry, my english was ultracomplicated
<gema> I am trying to send a second email now
<gema> I don't think we should do that because there may be many reviewers
<brendand> gema - i think the author should be able to follow up with whoever reviewed the test case, don't you?
<brendand> gema - that could be the case, yes.
<gema> brendand: indeed, which is why I think the mailing list is better, many people can review and the autor can decide which comments to address and move them to the spreadsheet
<gema> but I don't think adding all the comments to the spreadsheet works, since there may be many people commenting
<gema> some comments may be relevant some others may not
<gema> it is up to the author to decide, in my opinion
<brendand> gema - maybe we should use gdocs comment feature?
<gema> but they should be sent to the list so that we can keep track of the process
<gema> brendand: I thought that only worked with text docs
<gema> brendand: we could use google docs comments, yes
<brendand> gema - nope, see the spreadsheet now. in which case we don't need the review comments field either actually
<brendand> gema - i think emailing comments to the mailing list may generate a large volume of traffic
<gema> brendand: that comment feature works good
<gema> brendand: I didn't realise
<gema> brendand: let's use it
<gema> brendand: so we can remove the review comments column one or rename it to Author's answers
<brendand> gema - i'm sending a mini user guide to the list
<gema> brendand: sounds good
<gema> btw, thanks roignac for working tirelessly through our rumbling
<brendand> roignac - the help is very much appreciated
<brendand> gema - can you add a comment somewhere so i can check the best way to respond?
<roignac> my pleasure, guys
<gema> brendand: row 8
<gema> brendand: you got it, in your test case
<gema> brendan, if you had clicked in "insert comment" your comment would be stacked on top of mine and it makes it more readable
<brendand> gema - ah. let me try that
<gema> brendand: and it has a timestamp too
<brendand> gema - yeah, better
<gema> brendand: ok, we got it, I think
<brendand> gema - hmm, one issue is that usernames are only shown for logged in users
<gema> brendand: let's make sure they put their launchpad ids if they are not authenticated, then
<brendand> gema - i'll send that mail
<gema> thanks brendand
<alourie> if only it was possible to make people login to edit this document...
<alourie> but we don't want to complicate this too much...
<brendand> alourie - some people may be coincidentally logged in (a lot of people use gmail!)
<brendand> any other method we might use runs just as much risk of having people comment without providing a way to respond
<brendand> (except a test case management tool of course ;) )
<brendand> alourie - and it is *possible* to force people to log in, but i don't believe that's something we'd like to do. gema?
<gema> alourie: I didn't want to exclude from this people that do not have a google account
<brendand> anyways, got to go have lunch. see you guys!
<gema> bye brendand
<alourie> yea, sure
<alourie> that's what I said, no overcomplication
<alourie> gema: I got temporary better schedule pictogram :-)
<alourie> gema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlexLourie/QAWikiNew
<alourie> also, I've been asking around in -design, and there's someone has an idea for schedule that doesn't point to 19th :-)
<gema> alourie: nothing wrong with 19th, but we could put a 32nd just for fun
<alourie> gema: :-D
<gema> alourie: add the category field to the spreadsheet
<gema> alourie: sounds like a good idea
<stgraber> jibel, skaet: I'll be pushing daily upgrade testing for the flavours to the tracker starting tonight/tomorrow, what should we do on the tracker side for that?
<gema> alourie: if you could add the category to the test cases that are already there, that'd be good, so that people learn how to use the field
<stgraber> jibel, skaet: Should we have a cron pushing a new version of all the upgrade products everyday to the daily milestone or have it based on some packages version or ... ?
<jibel> stgraber, I think jenkins for dailies is enough since there is no "build" for upgrades and its constantly changing over the day
<alourie> gema: ok, but what categories there are? How would we like them to be?
<gema> alourie: that's something that needs figuring out
<stgraber> jibel: not sure what you mean by "jenkins for dailies is enough".
<alourie> ok, so let's brainstorm a little on the list, see what's important and what's not
<stgraber> jibel: if you mean not having upgrade results on the tracker for dailies, then I disagree as jenkins doesn't work for tests ran outside of QA and doesn't quite support manual upgrade testing
<alourie> gema: get some feedback, etc
<stgraber> jibel: I think having them on the tracker makes sense as we can concentrate the results there (automated, manual, ...), the only question is how often we want to flush the results
<skaet> stgraber, we probably want to flush the results with each set of images published.
<skaet> the /history will be able to let us look over time at what the results are.
<jibel> stgraber, you're right
<jibel> skaet, do you mean every day ?
<jibel> or every milestone ?
<skaet> jibel, every day, so that the flavors can see if something's gone wrong.
<stgraber> the only problem I see with flushing once a day is the risk of flushing just a few minutes after the automatic upgrader posts the results
<skaet> hmm,  what else do you suggest?
<stgraber> on the other hand, once per milestone would show way too many results, maybe flushing once a week?
<skaet> stgraber,  ok,  lets try that and evolve from there?
<jibel> the thing is that upgrades are a moving target and there's no point in time when one can say "it's a stable build"  excepted when the archive is frozen
<gema> stgraber, skaet : what results do you want to flush, the ones from daily iso testing ? from the smoke testing?
<jibel> gema, daily upgrade testing
<skaet> gema,  flavor upgrade testing results
<gema> ahh, ok, I don't know anything about those, I will keep listening :D
<jibel> stgraber, skaet flushing once a week is fine for me.
<stgraber> ok, I'll setup a cron pushing a new version of the upgrade products in the daily milestone once a week, we'll see how it goes. I think it'll be for the automated testing, might be a bit confusing for these doing manual testing.
<stgraber> skaet: what's the usual UTC time for the deadline on the Thursdays? 21:00?
<stgraber> skaet: I guess it'd make sense to flush at the same time our freezes usually start
<skaet> stgraber,  our freezes usually start on monday at 21:00 for milestones.
<skaet> however,  might make sense to do it on friday afternoon?  so its results are visible for the weekend?
<stgraber> probably a good idea indeed, so people have a todo list of things to fix on Monday before the freeze
<skaet> friday afternoon tends to be a bit of a quiet time - asia/australia and europe are off line,  north america is winding down.
<stgraber> I'll make that 21:00 UTC on Friday
<skaet> sounds good.   we can adjust from there.
<skaet> if needed.
<stgraber> jibel: should I have my script also push a new build for the non-flavour upgrade testing or do you want to handle that from your scripts? :)
<jibel> stgraber, do what you think your script should do
<stgraber> jibel: ok :)
<gema> jibel: for the default installation tests , which file system do we use? ext3?
<gema> jibel: found it, partition #1 of Virtual disk 1 (vda) as ext4
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-09
<rickspencer3> jibel, so the precise-desktop-i386_oem failed?
<jibel> rickspencer3, right, but it's a problem with the test rig "error: failed to get domain 'f69f5139-5f95-4a8f-8b4c-a1623bd3e65c'"
<jibel> in other words it failed to initialize the vm
<rickspencer3> jibel, right, I didn't know if it was a problem in the lab, or a problem with the vm
 * rickspencer3 shuts up and lets jibel work
<rickspencer3> :)
<jibel> it happens from time to time. From my investigation it's a problem in qemu
<rickspencer3> jibel, looks like something similar precise-desktop-amd64_encryptedhome
<jibel> rickspencer3, same error and each time "04:17:15.265: 1984: error : qemuMonitorIO:576 : internal error End of file from monitor" is displayed in the log
<rickspencer3> :/
<jibel> it's running again. Now if it fails it's the iso
<rickspencer3> jibel, wow, there is a lot of green there
<rickspencer3> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> all the server images turned from yellow to green
<rickspencer3> next we need to get the upgrade bug fixed and the boot time tests
<rickspencer3> :)
<jibel> jamespage fixed the server tests yesterday and pitti tracked the deskop failures without mercy :)
<jibel> we're working on the upgrades this morning
<jibel> time to add more test cases and more red balls :)
<jibel> rickspencer3, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20Daily%20ISOs/ nearly all green
<jibel> the yellow ball is because a minimal server install uses more disk than the minimal requirement of 500MB
<jibel> the server team need to relax the constraint or put it on diet
<rickspencer3> time to add more test cases and more red balls :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<mvo> hello! would it be possible to get someone to review SRU for bug #893988 for maverick and natty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893988 in software-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "paypal purchase view needs support to create new windows (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893988
<mvo> available in proposed since 11 days, I'm not 100% sure if the given test case will work though, privmsg if not please :)
<mvo> (my account may have more permissions)
<jibel> mvo, the base images of the upgrade tests use grub 1 shouldn't they be built with grub 2. Could it be the cause of the boot failure of lts-server ?
<mvo> jibel: right, its because the vmbuild uses grub1  still :/
<jibel> mvo, because I'm unable to reproduce the failure with grub2. I'll upgrade a broken vm to grub2 to validate this.
<jibel> mvo, that was it. I added grub-pc to the list of additional pkgs which replaced grub -> grub2 in the base image. Now  lts-server upgrades correctly.
<jibel> mvo, that should be done for all the profiles
<jibel> mvo, if I add it to default.cfg will the AdditionalPackage setting of the individual profiles be appended to the default value or will it replace it ?
<mvo> jibel: good idea, that should actually work
<jibel> mvo, it works, now the failures are real failures (unexpected debconf prompt)
<jibel> mvo, but that's weird grub doesnt break when upgrading from O->P but does from L->P.
<jibel> I won't kill me on this one now
<mvo> jibel: right, still, would be nice if we supported grub1 user to go from l->p but I agree that at this moment its not a cause for panic :)
<jibel> mvo, well when everything will be green we can go back to this specific case
<jibel> grub-pc is installed by default on lucid so that would affect only people upgrading from hardy, maybe dapper
 * mvo nods
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> thanks jibel for tracking this down!
<rickspencer3> patrickmw,  hey
<patrickmw> rickspencer3, yo
<rickspencer3> I see that you logged 2 bugs that are blocking automated install testing
<rickspencer3> shall I assign them to teams to take a look at?
<patrickmw> rickspencer3, if that would expedite this then yes.  I was just going to pester the +1 team again
<rickspencer3> I'm doing it now then
<patrickmw> rickspencer3, thank you
<rickspencer3> patrickmw, I set them both to High and assigned them to teams
<patrickmw> rickspencer3, thanks again. Oh btw, IS finished installing the plugins this morning.  Gema and I will create the new Dashboard(s) on Monday
<jibel> stgraber, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<jibel> stgraber, there's no syntax error, could it be something that happened with bzr export ?
<stgraber> jibel: oh, that's weird, last I checked they had an exact copy of what we had on 91.189.93.73, apparently not :)
<jibel> stgraber, oh, unless the version of postgres is too old
<stgraber> jibel: it's lucid (limequat was upgraded in the process)
<stgraber> jibel: oh, but that's lucid running postgres 8.3 :)
<jibel> stgraber, yep, I'll install 8.3 here and check if the syntax is correct for this version
<stgraber> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> stgraber, 8.3 is available in hardy, couldn't it be upgraded and in sync with the version available on Lucid ?
<stgraber> jibel: I'll open an RT to upgrade the DB to 8.4, 8.3 isn't supported on lucid anyway
<jibel> stgraber, k :)
<stgraber> jibel: sent, you're CCed on it
<stgraber> jibel: currently my biggest issue is the XMLRPC API not working because of the proxy IS is running in front of the tracker. I already opened an RT for it and hope to have it fixed ASAP (as currently I need to add everything by hand ...)
<jibel> patrickmw, could you update http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/ with today's results ?
<patrickmw> jibel, its in progress
<jibel> patrickmw, thanks
<roadmr> salem_: hey! how's checkbox treating you lately? :)
<salem_> roadmr, I have some more changes I still have to push to my branch
<salem_> roadmr, still fighting with show_tree. The gtk version has some hacks, and I have to check if they will work fine with qt
<roadmr> salem_: awesome :)
<roadmr> salem_: oh, was just going to ask you about that. If the hacks are for specific behaviors and a Qt version without them works well enough, I'd say it's OK to not port every single one of our weird hacks
<roadmr> salem_: remember we eventually will build an entirely new UI anyway
<salem_> roadmr, sure, I suppose many of those wont be required, but maybe others will :)
<roadmr> salem_: gotcha, you're right.
<patrickmw> jibel, reports updated
<salem_> roadmr, just updated lp:~tiagosh/checkbox/qt4. still no tree to choose the tests, but partially working.
<roadmr> salem_: awesome! I'll have a look
